# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φοβος για HIV

## Themis36

Καλημερα λεγομαι Θέμης και ειμια 36 ετων

Η ιστορια μου ειναι ως εξης:

Πριν εξι βδομαδες πηγα με μια ιεροδουλη, δεν εκαν sex μονο στοματικο και αυτο με προφυλαξη, απλα λιγο πριν το τελος το εβγαλα το προφυλακτικο και τελειωσα στο στομα της, απλα η κοπελα ακουμπησε εκεινη την ωρα με την γλωσσα της το κατω μερος του πεους μου. Απο τοτε εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου οτι κολλησα hiv στις 31 μερες ακριβως πηγα για εξετασεις 4ης γενιας και βγηκαν αρνητικες. Υστερα απο τις πρωτες εξετασεις δηλαδη στις 6 βδομαδες εκανα ακομα ενα τεστ (4ης γενιας) και βγηκε αρνητικο. Την προηγουμενη μερα εκανα και RT PCR -hiv και για υπατιτιδες, βγηκε και αυτο αρνητικο και οπως μου είπε και το μικροβιολογικο οταν τους ρωτησα αν ειναι 100% μου ειπαν να το ξεχασω το θεμα. Την βδομαδα που εκανα τα τεστ (6 βδομαδα)με επιασε και μια γαστρεντεριτιδα με πυρετο και εννοειτε οτι το μυαλο πηγε οτι κατι εχω εχω (βεβαια κολλησαν ολοι η γυρω μου και μου εφυγε λιγο η ιδεα). Σημερα μετα απο τα τεστ και ολα αυτα ακομα η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια παθενω κριση πανικου νιωθω οτι δεν εγινε το τεστ σωστα η οτι δεν εινια 100% οτι εχω σιγου τον ιο, υπαρχουν και στιγμες που νιωθω πολυ καλα (πιο σπανια) τα ζυγιζω καλυτερα και λεω οτι ειμαι καλα δεν εχω κατι. Αλλα τις περισοτερες φορες ειμαι πολυ χαλια σαν ζομπι, φταιει το οτι ειδα και παρα πολα στο ιντερνετ και με εκανα ακομα πιο χαλια. Σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν θα με βοηθησει, μετα σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχιατρο νευρολογο μπας και μου δωσει κατι και ηρεμισω αλλα ειναι δουλεια να ξεκινησω χαπια? Δεν ξερω ειμαι χαλια δεν κοιμαμαι καλα, περιμενω να παω και στο 3μηνο για εξεταση αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα με ηρεμισει αυτο, πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω....

----------


## venom

Αφου ολα ειναι αρνητικα γιατι επιμένεις ακόμα;;
Και εξάλου το google επειδή ότι και αρρώστια να γράψεις θα σου βγάλει το 90% ότι είναι συμπτώματα καρκίνου. Μην συμβουλεύεσαι το internet. Δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει διάγνωση. Και συνεπώς μην φοβάσαι. Τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται όντως στις 6 εβδομάδες... Και αφού βγήκε αρνητικό μην ανησυχείς!!!!

----------


## Themis36

> Αφου ολα ειναι αρνητικα γιατι επιμένεις ακόμα;;
> Και εξάλου το google επειδή ότι και αρρώστια να γράψεις θα σου βγάλει το 90% ότι είναι συμπτώματα καρκίνου. Μην συμβουλεύεσαι το internet. Δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει διάγνωση. Και συνεπώς μην φοβάσαι. Τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται όντως στις 6 εβδομάδες... Και αφού βγήκε αρνητικό μην ανησυχείς!!!!


Το ξερω και απολυτο δικιο εχεις απλα δεν ξερω με πιανει πανικος. Περασα ζορικα ολες αυτες τις μερες και πιστευω οτι εχω κανει ζημια στο νευρικο μου συστημα. Απλα μου ειπαν οταν εκανα το τεστ 4ης γενιας να το επαναλαβω και στο 3μηνο και αυτη η παραταση με αγχωνει. Απλα βαζω πολα αν αν αν εγινε σωστα το τεστ αν ειναι 100% αν αν και ολα αυτα πιστευω μου κανουν η μπορει να μου εχουν κανει ζημια

----------


## sogoku

> Το ξερω και απολυτο δικιο εχεις απλα δεν ξερω με πιανει πανικος. Περασα ζορικα ολες αυτες τις μερες και πιστευω οτι εχω κανει ζημια στο νευρικο μου συστημα. Απλα μου ειπαν οταν εκανα το τεστ 4ης γενιας να το επαναλαβω και στο 3μηνο και αυτη η παραταση με αγχωνει. Απλα βαζω πολα αν αν αν εγινε σωστα το τεστ αν ειναι 100% αν αν και ολα αυτα πιστευω μου κανουν η μπορει να μου εχουν κανει ζημια


Aδερφε επειδη ακουγεσαι προσεκτικος και οχι "οτι να ναι" σου προτεινω να το ξεχασεις μια χαρα εισαι,δεν εχεις τιποτα.Ολοι εχουμε περασει απ τον φοβο του ΗIV,δεν εισαι ο μονος που σε επιασε κριση πανικου..Σιγα μην κολλουσε τοσο ευκολα,τοτε η μιση Ελλαδα που πανε σε οικους ανοχης θα χαν aids..

----------


## Themis36

> Aδερφε επειδη ακουγεσαι προσεκτικος και οχι "οτι να ναι" σου προτεινω να το ξεχασεις μια χαρα εισαι,δεν εχεις τιποτα.Ολοι εχουμε περασει απ τον φοβο του ΗIV,δεν εισαι ο μονος που σε επιασε κριση πανικου..Σιγα μην κολλουσε τοσο ευκολα,τοτε η μιση Ελλαδα που πανε σε οικους ανοχης θα χαν aids..


Το ξερω και σε ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες. Η λογικη αυτο λεει οτι δεν εκανα και τιποτα επικινδυνο και εκανα και εξετασεις και θεωριτικα βγηκαν ολα καλα το μυαλο το νιωθω λες και εχει κολλησει και οι σκεψεις μου περιστρεφονται γυρω απ αυτα τα αν και να μην ειναι λιγο να παει ο νου μου εκει αμεσω παθενω πανικο αγχος για αυτο ειπα οτι πρεπει ναεχω παθει ζημια αλλου και οχι εκει που πιστευω

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Απο στοματικο δε ξερω κιολας αν μπορεις να κολλησεις HIV.Οπως και να χει ο,τι και να λεμε εμεις ή εσεις,απο την στιγμη που το τεστ μιλησε,ολα τα αλλα ειναι περιττα.
Να αποφευγεις να πηγαινεις με ιεροδουλες αν εχεις τοσο μεγαλη φοβια,εκτος και την εχεις με ολες τις γυναικες.

Α και να αποφευγεις να τρως 'βρωμικο' γιατι απο κει θα επαθες τη γαστρεντεριτιδα :p

----------


## Themis36

[QUOTE=Αλαφροίσκιωτος;540653]Απο στοματικο δε ξερω κιολας αν μπορεις να κολλησεις HIV.Οπως και να χει ο,τι και να λεμε εμεις ή εσεις,απο την στιγμη που το τεστ μιλησε,ολα τα αλλα ειναι περιττα.
Να αποφευγεις να πηγαινεις με ιεροδουλες αν εχεις τοσο μεγαλη φοβια,εκτος και την εχεις με ολες τις γυναικες.

Α και να αποφευγεις να τρως 'βρωμικο' γιατι απο κει θα επαθες τη γαστρεντεριτιδα :p[/QUOT

δεν ειμαι του αθληματος απλα ειπα να κανω μια οντως βλακεια και τωρα ειμαι χαλια

----------


## Macgyver

Οι πιθανοτητες να κολλησεις απο στοματικο , ειναι πρακτικα μηδενικες , τσαμπα ανησυχεις .

----------


## Themis36

> Οι πιθανοτητες να κολλησεις απο στοματικο , ειναι πρακτικα μηδενικες , τσαμπα ανησυχεις .


Η λογικη αυτο λεει αλλα το ιντερνετ μου εκανε το μυαλο κουρελι και σφηνωθηκε η ιδεα οτι κατι εχω παρολο που εχω κανει και εξετασεις

----------


## Macgyver

> Η λογικη αυτο λεει αλλα το ιντερνετ μου εκανε το μυαλο κουρελι και σφηνωθηκε η ιδεα οτι κατι εχω παρολο που εχω κανει και εξετασεις




Nα σου ξεσφηνωθει . Αφου λεμε τσαμπα ανησυχεις . Και μην πιστευεις οτι διαβαζεις στο ιντερνετ . Ξεχασε το . Μαλλον εχεις υποσυνειδητο αγχος , το οποιο συγκεκριμενοποιηθηκε στην συγκεκριμενη ανησυχια . Βεβαια αμα σου μπει η ιδεα ..............

----------


## Themis36

> Nα σου ξεσφηνωθει . Αφου λεμε τσαμπα ανησυχεις . Και μην πιστευεις οτι διαβαζεις στο ιντερνετ . Ξεχασε το . Μαλλον εχεις υποσυνειδητο αγχος , το οποιο συγκεκριμενοποιηθηκε στην συγκεκριμενη ανησυχια . Βεβαια αμα σου μπει η ιδεα ..............


Ειναι αυτο που ειπες αν μπει η ιδεα και υπαρχει και κατι απο πισω παει καρφοθηκε. Οταν σου λεει για παραδειγμα οτι το τεστ 4ης γενιας στον μηνα εχει 95% επιτυχια δεν χαιρεσε για το μεγαλο ποσοστο τοσο γρηγορα αλλα εισαι σιγουρος οτι εισαι στο 5% Φαντασου και τοτε τι κανεις? Πανικος αγχος φοβος και πολλα αν αν αν

----------


## 66psy

πρωτον, με τοσες εξετασεις αποκλειεται να μην ειχε φανει κατι εστω και αμυδρο που να κρουει σημα κινδυνου.
δευτερον, το να εχεις μια ιωση-γριπη και να το αποδιδεις σε επικτητη ανοσολογικη ανεπαρκει του HIV ειναι ακυρο, μιας και ο ιος απαιτει χρονο μεχρι να πολλαπλασιαστει κι Αν γινει ενεργος να ισοπεδωσει το ανοσολογικο σου συστημα.
Τριτον, μην το δενεις κομπο οτι επειδη η γυναικα ειναι ιεροδουλη ειναι συναμα και αρρωστη.
Τεταρτον, ο ιος θα μεταδιδοταν σε περιπτωση που υπηρχε καποια πληγη στην στοματικη κοιλοτητα της γυναικας. ειδαλλως το σαλιο δεν ειναι μεσο μεταφορας. 
πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις και να το ξεχασεις.

----------


## Themis36

> πρωτον, με τοσες εξετασεις αποκλειεται να μην ειχε φανει κατι εστω και αμυδρο που να κρουει σημα κινδυνου.
> δευτερον, το να εχεις μια ιωση-γριπη και να το αποδιδεις σε επικτητη ανοσολογικη ανεπαρκει του HIV ειναι ακυρο, μιας και ο ιος απαιτει χρονο μεχρι να πολλαπλασιαστει κι Αν γινει ενεργος να ισοπεδωσει το ανοσολογικο σου συστημα.
> Τριτον, μην το δενεις κομπο οτι επειδη η γυναικα ειναι ιεροδουλη ειναι συναμα και αρρωστη.
> Τεταρτον, ο ιος θα μεταδιδοταν σε περιπτωση που υπηρχε καποια πληγη στην στοματικη κοιλοτητα της γυναικας. ειδαλλως το σαλιο δεν ειναι μεσο μεταφορας. 
> πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις και να το ξεχασεις.


οντως ενας νορμαλ ανθρωπος με δυο διαφορετικες εξετασεις σε 6 βδομαδες (απο την επαφη ας πουμε επαφη )θα ελεγε ναι δεν εχω κατι, αλλα εδω ειναι που λενε το μυαλο κολλησε και δεν περνει σωστες στροφες περνει αναποδες στροφες και μετα κυριευει το μυαλο ο φοβος και ο πανικος

----------


## Interferon

> Καλημερα λεγομαι Θέμης και ειμια 36 ετων
> 
> Η ιστορια μου ειναι ως εξης:
> 
> Πριν εξι βδομαδες πηγα με μια ιεροδουλη, δεν εκαν sex μονο στοματικο και αυτο με προφυλαξη, απλα λιγο πριν το τελος το εβγαλα το προφυλακτικο και τελειωσα στο στομα της, απλα η κοπελα ακουμπησε εκεινη την ωρα με την γλωσσα της το κατω μερος του πεους μου. Απο τοτε εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου οτι κολλησα hiv στις 31 μερες ακριβως πηγα για εξετασεις 4ης γενιας και βγηκαν αρνητικες. Υστερα απο τις πρωτες εξετασεις δηλαδη στις 6 βδομαδες εκανα ακομα ενα τεστ (4ης γενιας) και βγηκε αρνητικο. Την προηγουμενη μερα εκανα και RT PCR -hiv και για υπατιτιδες, βγηκε και αυτο αρνητικο και οπως μου είπε και το μικροβιολογικο οταν τους ρωτησα αν ειναι 100% μου ειπαν να το ξεχασω το θεμα. Την βδομαδα που εκανα τα τεστ (6 βδομαδα)με επιασε και μια γαστρεντεριτιδα με πυρετο και εννοειτε οτι το μυαλο πηγε οτι κατι εχω εχω (βεβαια κολλησαν ολοι η γυρω μου και μου εφυγε λιγο η ιδεα). Σημερα μετα απο τα τεστ και ολα αυτα ακομα η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια παθενω κριση πανικου νιωθω οτι δεν εγινε το τεστ σωστα η οτι δεν εινια 100% οτι εχω σιγου τον ιο, υπαρχουν και στιγμες που νιωθω πολυ καλα (πιο σπανια) τα ζυγιζω καλυτερα και λεω οτι ειμαι καλα δεν εχω κατι. Αλλα τις περισοτερες φορες ειμαι πολυ χαλια σαν ζομπι, φταιει το οτι ειδα και παρα πολα στο ιντερνετ και με εκανα ακομα πιο χαλια. Σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν θα με βοηθησει, μετα σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχιατρο νευρολογο μπας και μου δωσει κατι και ηρεμισω αλλα ειναι δουλεια να ξεκινησω χαπια? Δεν ξερω ειμαι χαλια δεν κοιμαμαι καλα, περιμενω να παω και στο 3μηνο για εξεταση αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα με ηρεμισει αυτο, πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω....


Καλησπέρα σου καταρχήν φίλε μου..
Πες μου λίγο γιατί φοβάσαι κάτι που δεν στέκει?
Πρώτον, Ακόμη και να είχε κάτι δεν κολλάς από στοματικό.
Δεύτερον, πως ξέρεις ότι είχε κάτι?
Τρίτον, Ακόμη και σεξ να έκανες σεξ μαζί της χωρίς προφυλακτικό, υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μην κολλήσεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 
Κάτσε να απολαύσεις την ζωή σου και μην σκέφτεσαι τι "κακό" θα μπορούσε να συμβεί. Σε όλους μας μπορεί να συμβεί οτιδήποτε κάθε μέρα. Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε? Εσύ κόλλησες στο σοβαρότερο σενάριο και το σκέφτηκες. Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκες ασπούμε ότι μπορεί να βγάλεις κανα σπυράκι?
Ξέχασε το δεν έχεις τίποτα απλά όταν πηγαίνεις σε κοπέλες μην βγάζεις προφυλακτικό..

----------


## Themis36

> Καλησπέρα σου καταρχήν φίλε μου..
> Πες μου λίγο γιατί φοβάσαι κάτι που δεν στέκει?
> Πρώτον, Ακόμη και να είχε κάτι δεν κολλάς από στοματικό.
> Δεύτερον, πως ξέρεις ότι είχε κάτι?
> Τρίτον, Ακόμη και σεξ να έκανες σεξ μαζί της χωρίς προφυλακτικό, υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μην κολλήσεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 
> Κάτσε να απολαύσεις την ζωή σου και μην σκέφτεσαι τι "κακό" θα μπορούσε να συμβεί. Σε όλους μας μπορεί να συμβεί οτιδήποτε κάθε μέρα. Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε? Εσύ κόλλησες στο σοβαρότερο σενάριο και το σκέφτηκες. Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκες ασπούμε ότι μπορεί να βγάλεις κανα σπυράκι?
> Ξέχασε το δεν έχεις τίποτα απλά όταν πηγαίνεις σε κοπέλες μην βγάζεις προφυλακτικό..


Αμα ηξερα γιατι φοβαμαι τοσο καλα θα ηταν. Πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να ειχα κατι χειροτερο απο αυτο που φοβαμαι (καρκινο η κατι αλλο) τοτε λεω ναι οντως υπαρχουν και χειροτερα αλλα τις περισοτερες φορες με περνει η μπαλα. Δεν ξερω αν εχω κατι απλα φοβαμαι οτι εχω κατι, φοβαμαι οτι αν παω πανω στο 3μηνω να ξανακανω εξετασεις θα βγει θετικο

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Καλημερα λεγομαι Θέμης και ειμια 36 ετων
> 
> Η ιστορια μου ειναι ως εξης:
> 
> Πριν εξι βδομαδες πηγα με μια ιεροδουλη, δεν εκαν sex μονο στοματικο και αυτο με προφυλαξη, απλα λιγο πριν το τελος το εβγαλα το προφυλακτικο και τελειωσα στο στομα της, απλα η κοπελα ακουμπησε εκεινη την ωρα με την γλωσσα της το κατω μερος του πεους μου. Απο τοτε εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου οτι κολλησα hiv στις 31 μερες ακριβως πηγα για εξετασεις 4ης γενιας και βγηκαν αρνητικες. Υστερα απο τις πρωτες εξετασεις δηλαδη στις 6 βδομαδες εκανα ακομα ενα τεστ (4ης γενιας) και βγηκε αρνητικο. Την προηγουμενη μερα εκανα και RT PCR -hiv και για υπατιτιδες, βγηκε και αυτο αρνητικο και οπως μου είπε και το μικροβιολογικο οταν τους ρωτησα αν ειναι 100% μου ειπαν να το ξεχασω το θεμα. Την βδομαδα που εκανα τα τεστ (6 βδομαδα)με επιασε και μια γαστρεντεριτιδα με πυρετο και εννοειτε οτι το μυαλο πηγε οτι κατι εχω εχω (βεβαια κολλησαν ολοι η γυρω μου και μου εφυγε λιγο η ιδεα). Σημερα μετα απο τα τεστ και ολα αυτα ακομα η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια παθενω κριση πανικου νιωθω οτι δεν εγινε το τεστ σωστα η οτι δεν εινια 100% οτι εχω σιγου τον ιο, υπαρχουν και στιγμες που νιωθω πολυ καλα (πιο σπανια) τα ζυγιζω καλυτερα και λεω οτι ειμαι καλα δεν εχω κατι. Αλλα τις περισοτερες φορες ειμαι πολυ χαλια σαν ζομπι, φταιει το οτι ειδα και παρα πολα στο ιντερνετ και με εκανα ακομα πιο χαλια. Σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν θα με βοηθησει, μετα σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχιατρο νευρολογο μπας και μου δωσει κατι και ηρεμισω αλλα ειναι δουλεια να ξεκινησω χαπια? Δεν ξερω ειμαι χαλια δεν κοιμαμαι καλα, περιμενω να παω και στο 3μηνο για εξεταση αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα με ηρεμισει αυτο, πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω....


Βασικά για λάθος πράμα φοβάσαι. Για έρπη, HPV και τέτοια θα 'πρεπε να φοβάσαι με το στοματικό. Τα ΣΜΔ δεν είναι μόνο ο HIV. Ψάξ' το λίγο καλύτερα. Κι άσε τις ιερόδουλες για τους άλλους.

----------


## Themis36

> Βασικά για λάθος πράμα φοβάσαι. Για έρπη, HPV και τέτοια θα 'πρεπε να φοβάσαι με το στοματικό. Τα ΣΜΔ δεν είναι μόνο ο HIV. Ψάξ' το λίγο καλύτερα. Κι άσε τις ιερόδουλες για τους άλλους.


Τις εχω αφησει ηδη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση. Για ερπη δεν αγχωνομαι και για αλλα απλα κολλησα σε αυτο (hiv)

----------


## Themis36

> Βασικά για λάθος πράμα φοβάσαι. Για έρπη, HPV και τέτοια θα 'πρεπε να φοβάσαι με το στοματικό. Τα ΣΜΔ δεν είναι μόνο ο HIV. Ψάξ' το λίγο καλύτερα. Κι άσε τις ιερόδουλες για τους άλλους.


Απλα μιλαω για την ιδεα που μου εχει κολληση παρολο που εχω κανει εξετασεις και πιστευω πως κατι θα ειχα δειξει εντούτοις ειναι ειναι κολλημενη εκει

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Τις εχω αφησει ηδη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση. Για ερπη δεν αγχωνομαι και για αλλα απλα κολλησα σε αυτο (hiv)


Γιατί δεν αγχώνεσαι για έρπη. Είναι δυνατόν να κολλήσεις χωρίς να υπάρχουν εμφανή σημάδια.

----------


## Themis36

> Γιατί δεν αγχώνεσαι για έρπη. Είναι δυνατόν να κολλήσεις χωρίς να υπάρχουν εμφανή σημάδια.


Δεν το εχω σκεφτει απλα με το ενα αμα κολλησης ζεις με το αλλο?

----------


## Macgyver

> Γιατί δεν αγχώνεσαι για έρπη. Είναι δυνατόν να κολλήσεις χωρίς να υπάρχουν εμφανή σημάδια.




Mην του βαζεις ιδεες ...........!

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Δεν το εχω σκεφτει απλα με το ενα αμα κολλησης ζεις με το αλλο?


Ναι ζεις αλλά πώς ζεις... Και με το άλλο ζεις.. Μπορεί να είσαι ένας από τους 300 που έχει τέτοιο ανοσοποιητικό που δεν επιτρέπει συμπτώματα να εκδηλωθούν.

----------


## Themis36

> Ναι ζεις αλλά πώς ζεις... Και με το άλλο ζεις.. Μπορεί να είσαι ένας από τους 300 που έχει τέτοιο ανοσοποιητικό που δεν επιτρέπει συμπτώματα να εκδηλωθούν.


Δικιο εχεις αμα εχει κατι οτι και να εχεις σου τρωει τα σωθηκα απλα εγω κολλησα σε αυτο που ανεφερα αμα σκεφτω και τα αλλα παει

----------


## Themis36

> Ναι ζεις αλλά πώς ζεις... Και με το άλλο ζεις.. Μπορεί να είσαι ένας από τους 300 που έχει τέτοιο ανοσοποιητικό που δεν επιτρέπει συμπτώματα να εκδηλωθούν.


Για τον ερπη λες? (Μπορεί να είσαι ένας από τους 300 που έχει τέτοιο ανοσοποιητικό που δεν επιτρέπει συμπτώματα να εκδηλωθούν)

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Για τον ερπη λες? (Μπορεί να είσαι ένας από τους 300 που έχει τέτοιο ανοσοποιητικό που δεν επιτρέπει συμπτώματα να εκδηλωθούν)


Όχι, στο HIV αναφέρομαι σε αυτό με τους 300.

----------


## Interferon

Ναι το θέμα είναι να αντιληφθείς την κατάσταση φίλε μου. Δηλαδή γιατί κόλλησες σε αυτό το φόβο με την συγκεκριμένη λοίμωξη και όχι σε κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο πιθανό. Και γενικότερα στο ότι σε όλους μας μπορεί να συμβεί το οτιδήποτε άρα με αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να φοβόμαστε τα πάντα. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις έτσι πως φοβάσαι κάτι χωρίς πραγματικό λόγο και δεν σε βοηθάει σε τίποτα.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος,πιστευω οτι ολοι σε μια φαση της ζωης τους περνουν αρρωστοφοβια τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι ομως στο μυαλο τους οπως κ για σενα μιας κ σου βγαινει ολο αρνητικο προσθεου μην συνεχιζεις να το ψαχνεις μην κοιτας ιατρικα θεματα ειδικα απο το ιντερνετ επειδη επειδεινωνεσαι ετσι μιλησε ετσι κ θελεις με δικους σου ανθρωπους για ασχετα θεματα κ ασχολησου με ασχετα για να αποσπας το μυαλο σου απο αυτο το θεμα κ μην πηγαινεις διαρκως σε γιατρους θα σου γινει εμμονη ιδεα ολο αυτο

----------


## stellafire

για να κολλησεις aids με τον τροπο που αναφερεις θα επρεπε η γλωσσα της κοπελας να εχει καποια πληγη στο στομα ή τη γλωσσα η οποια αιμορραγει. Αλλα ακομη κ αυτο να συνεβαινε , ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο αν οχι απιθανο να κολλησεις γιατι το σαλιο γενικα εχει καταστρεπτικη επιδραση στον ιο. Συμπερασματικα ειναι εντελως απιθανο να κολλησες, ο συγκεκριμενος ιος δεν κολλαει ευκολα επισης η πραξη που αναφερεις ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να σ μετεδωσε κατι. Χαλαρωσε, δεν εχεις τιποτα. Για επομενη φορα να ξερεις οτι υπαρχει και αγωγη που αν την παρεις την επομενη μερα απο την επιφοβη επαφη εξαφανιζει τον ιο και αρα δεν κολλας τελικα με πιθανοτητα 80%. εχω ψαξει το ολο θεμα aids γιατι αντιμετωπιζα και γω τρελη φοβια ακομη και στο τρενο φοβομουν να μπω λογω ζητιανων. Πιθανοτατα εχεις κ συ οπως κ γω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη, δηλαδη οσο κ να τα ζυγιαζεις με τη λογικη και οσο και να ξερεις οτι η συγκεκριμενη φοβια ειναι παραλογη, δε μπορεις να σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι. Σου προτεινω να μιλησεις με εναν ειδικο ψυχολογο διοτι ακομη και οταν βγουν οι εξετασεις του τριμηνου που θα ειναι φυσικα αρνητικες, δε θα σ περασει ο φοβος , οι φοβιες περνανε ειτε μονες τους ειτε με ψυχολογο, σε καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν περνανε απο ενα εξωτερικο γεγονος οπως η ανακοινωση των αρνητικων εξετασεων. Θα με θυμηθεις!

----------


## Themis36

> για να κολλησεις aids με τον τροπο που αναφερεις θα επρεπε η γλωσσα της κοπελας να εχει καποια πληγη στο στομα ή τη γλωσσα η οποια αιμορραγει. Αλλα ακομη κ αυτο να συνεβαινε , ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο αν οχι απιθανο να κολλησεις γιατι το σαλιο γενικα εχει καταστρεπτικη επιδραση στον ιο. Συμπερασματικα ειναι εντελως απιθανο να κολλησες, ο συγκεκριμενος ιος δεν κολλαει ευκολα επισης η πραξη που αναφερεις ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να σ μετεδωσε κατι. Χαλαρωσε, δεν εχεις τιποτα. Για επομενη φορα να ξερεις οτι υπαρχει και αγωγη που αν την παρεις την επομενη μερα απο την επιφοβη επαφη εξαφανιζει τον ιο και αρα δεν κολλας τελικα με πιθανοτητα 80%. εχω ψαξει το ολο θεμα aids γιατι αντιμετωπιζα και γω τρελη φοβια ακομη και στο τρενο φοβομουν να μπω λογω ζητιανων. Πιθανοτατα εχεις κ συ οπως κ γω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη, δηλαδη οσο κ να τα ζυγιαζεις με τη λογικη και οσο και να ξερεις οτι η συγκεκριμενη φοβια ειναι παραλογη, δε μπορεις να σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι. Σου προτεινω να μιλησεις με εναν ειδικο ψυχολογο διοτι ακομη και οταν βγουν οι εξετασεις του τριμηνου που θα ειναι φυσικα αρνητικες, δε θα σ περασει ο φοβος , οι φοβιες περνανε ειτε μονες τους ειτε με ψυχολογο, σε καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν περνανε απο ενα εξωτερικο γεγονος οπως η ανακοινωση των αρνητικων εξετασεων. Θα με θυμηθεις!


Μιλησα με ψυχολογο και μου ειπε να βαλω την λογικη μπροστα, φοβαμαι αυτο οτι το τριμηνο δεν θα με καλυψει, ελπιζω στον χρονο να το γιατρεψει οταν ειμαι ηρεμος λεω δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχω κατι γιατι εχω κανει εξετασεις εκανα μοριακο ελεγχο δεν γινεται αλλα υπαρχουν και στιγμες που τα αμφισβητω ολα. Παραδειγμα περασα μια γαστρεντεριτιδα και πηγε το μυαλο εκει(φαντασου κολλησε ολοι μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα εγω λεω μηπως), εβγαλα και 2 φορες μεσα σε 14 μερες ερπη στο στομα αναμεσα στην γαστρεντεριτιδα (παντα βγαζω οταν στρεσάρομαι πολυ) και το μυαλο πηγε εκει.

----------


## Themis36

καλησπερα σε ολους ειχα γραψει παλιοτερα για τις φοβιες μου στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα

εχουν περασει 6 μηνες και εχω κανει εξετασεις και ολα καλα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μου μπηκε μια χαζη ιδεα, πραγματικα χαζη ιδεα (η λογικη το λεει) ποιο? εχει κολλησει το μυαλο οτι δεν μου εκαναν τις εξετασεις (ξερω πριν γελασετε η με βρισετε ξερω ειναι παραλογο) δηλαδη οτι δεν μου εκαναν καν τις εξετασεις . Δεν ξερω πως εχω κολλησει και ναι ξερω ειναι σοβαρο το θεμα (με το μυαλο μου) απλα ρωταω αν ποτε ειχε κανενας κατι παρομοιο ή να μου πει κανενας κατι μπας και ξεκολλησω γιατι δεν την παλευω ωρες ωρες με αυτη την παραλογη ιδεα. Μακρι να σκεφτω κατι λογικο και να μπορεσω να ξεκολλησω 

Υ.Γ Φανταστητε εχω κατι σε 2 μικροβιολογικα εξετασεις στο ενα PCR και στο αλλο 4ης γενιας και ομως με τρωει αυτη η ατιμη ιδεα

----------


## alexandra.

Θεμη καλησπερα...Μην αγχωνεσαι και αυτο που συνεβη ειναι υπερβολικα δυσκολο να κολλησεις...Εχω hpv και ειμαι με τον φοβο καθε 3μηνο που παω στον γιατρο μηπως εχω βγαλει γιατι προκαλουν και καρκινο....Μην σκας....δεν εχεις τιποτα....λες να ηταν κατι και να ειπαν οι γιατροι να μη στο πουν και στεναχωρηθεις? ασε και εγω εχω κανει τετοιες σκεψεις και εξετασεις κ ολες αρνητικες! εισαι μια χαρα! και μην συμβουλευεσαι για κανενα λογο το παλιοιντερνετ!! φιλικα, να εισαι καλα!

----------


## Themis36

[QUOTE=alexandra.;588650]Θεμη καλησπερα...Μην αγχωνεσαι και αυτο που συνεβη ειναι υπερβολικα δυσκολο να κολλησεις...Εχω hpv και ειμαι με τον φοβο καθε 3μηνο που παω στον γιατρο μηπως εχω βγαλει γιατι προκαλουν και καρκινο....Μην σκας....δεν εχεις τιποτα....λες να ηταν κατι και να ειπαν οι γιατροι να μη στο πουν και στεναχωρηθεις? ασε και εγω εχω κανει τετοιες σκεψεις και εξετασεις κ ολες αρνητικες! εισαι μια χαρα! και μην συμβουλευεσαι για κανενα λογο το παλιοιντερνετ!! φιλικα, να εισαι καλα![/QUOT

Να σαι καλα απλα κολλησε το μυαλο οτι δεν μου εκανα τις εξετασεις αν με ρωτησει καποιο γιατι να μην σου κανου δεν ξερω να σου πω γιατι ειναι ηλιθια η ιδεα που μου κολλησε

----------


## alexandra.

ενταξει απλα ανεπτυξες ενα φοβο δεν ειναι και τρομερο... σιγουρα και μονο στην ιδεα για κατι τετοιο...τρελενεσαι....ο καθενας θα μπορουσε να το παθει....

----------


## Themis36

απλα το θεμα ειναι πως το βγαζεις απο το μυαλο σκεπτομαι οτι δεν μου τις κανανε τις εξετασεις και οτι εχω κατι (και μονο που τα γραφω μου φαινονται και σε μενα ανοητα)

----------


## alexandra.

κοιτα αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει....ΜΕ Τ-Ι-Π-Ο-Τ-Α ....... Οπως και Τ-Ι-Π-Ο-Τ-Α δεν εχεις....αν ηταν κατι θα στο ειχαν πει....,μην το σκεφτεσαι αλλο...θα παθεις τιποτα αλλο στο τελος ετσι οπως πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## Themis36

Σε αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο τελος θα παθω κατι αλλο πολυ πιο σοβαρο απλα δεν ξερω ή δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ενα τροπο να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου και ουτε λυση ειναι να τρεχω να κανω εξετασεις σε ολο τα μικροβιολογικα

----------


## Gallowdance

> Καλημερα λεγομαι Θέμης και ειμια 36 ετων
> 
> Η ιστορια μου ειναι ως εξης:
> 
> Πριν εξι βδομαδες πηγα με μια ιεροδουλη, δεν εκαν sex μονο στοματικο και αυτο με προφυλαξη, απλα λιγο πριν το τελος το εβγαλα το προφυλακτικο και τελειωσα στο στομα της, απλα η κοπελα ακουμπησε εκεινη την ωρα με την γλωσσα της το κατω μερος του πεους μου. Απο τοτε εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου οτι κολλησα hiv στις 31 μερες ακριβως πηγα για εξετασεις 4ης γενιας και βγηκαν αρνητικες. Υστερα απο τις πρωτες εξετασεις δηλαδη στις 6 βδομαδες εκανα ακομα ενα τεστ (4ης γενιας) και βγηκε αρνητικο. Την προηγουμενη μερα εκανα και RT PCR -hiv και για υπατιτιδες, βγηκε και αυτο αρνητικο και οπως μου είπε και το μικροβιολογικο οταν τους ρωτησα αν ειναι 100% μου ειπαν να το ξεχασω το θεμα. Την βδομαδα που εκανα τα τεστ (6 βδομαδα)με επιασε και μια γαστρεντεριτιδα με πυρετο και εννοειτε οτι το μυαλο πηγε οτι κατι εχω εχω (βεβαια κολλησαν ολοι η γυρω μου και μου εφυγε λιγο η ιδεα). Σημερα μετα απο τα τεστ και ολα αυτα ακομα η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια παθενω κριση πανικου νιωθω οτι δεν εγινε το τεστ σωστα η οτι δεν εινια 100% οτι εχω σιγου τον ιο, υπαρχουν και στιγμες που νιωθω πολυ καλα (πιο σπανια) τα ζυγιζω καλυτερα και λεω οτι ειμαι καλα δεν εχω κατι. Αλλα τις περισοτερες φορες ειμαι πολυ χαλια σαν ζομπι, φταιει το οτι ειδα και παρα πολα στο ιντερνετ και με εκανα ακομα πιο χαλια. Σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν θα με βοηθησει, μετα σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχιατρο νευρολογο μπας και μου δωσει κατι και ηρεμισω αλλα ειναι δουλεια να ξεκινησω χαπια? Δεν ξερω ειμαι χαλια δεν κοιμαμαι καλα, περιμενω να παω και στο 3μηνο για εξεταση αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα με ηρεμισει αυτο, πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω....


Αυτό κάτι μου θυμίζει:
ταχυκαρδίες => πιθανή δυσλειτουργία στην καρδιά,
ίωση του αναπνευστικού => ανεπάρκεια στους πνεύμονες, 
πόνος χαμηλά στην κοιλιά => σκωληκοειδίτιδα και επέμβαση (πως θα με κοιμίσουν στο χειρουργείο?), 
πονοκέφαλος => όγκος στο κεφάλι, 
αϋπνίες => μια απειλητική για τη ζωή νόσος.
Νομίζω ότι το εξάντλησες το θέμα με τις εξετάσεις, άλλωστε όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά, δεν έχεις τίποτα! Το aids δεν κολλάει με αυτό τον τρόπο, για κανέναν λόγο, αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω...Όλοι από κάτι "ανόητο" πιανόμαστε που για μας όμως είναι το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα και δε δεχόμαστε εύκολα την αντίθετη γνώμη και ας μας φαίνεται τρελό αυτό που σκεφτήκαμε! Είναι περίεργο, το έχω νιώσει όμως έντονα 3 - 4 φορές ως τώρα και αυτή τη στιγμή που σου μιλώ είναι σε έξαρση! Αν βλέπεις ότι δεν μπορείς ούτε με τις εξετάσεις να το ξεπεράσεις, δε σου μένει να κάνεις κάτι άλλο από το να επισκεφτείς έναν ψυχαναλυτή/ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή/ή και τις 2 ειδικότητες! Είναι μεγάλος βραχνάς οι φοβίες στη ζωή κάποιου, το θέμα είναι σοβαρό, αλλά όχι για τη ζωή σου, για την ψυχική σου ηρεμία και γαλήνη! Κινητοποιήσου!

----------


## Themis36

Το θεμα δεν ειναι αν οι εξετασεις ειναι εγκυρες ή οχι αλλα οτι δεν μου τις εκανα (τελειως τρελο), ναι εχω σκοπο να παω σε εναν ψυχολογο γιατι μου φαινεται αμα το αφησω θα γινει εμμονη, απλα μαπς και ακουσω κατι και οπως γυρισε το μυαλο στην χαζομαρα μπας και ξανα ερθει στα καλα του

----------


## Gallowdance

Θα την κάνεις πάλι την εξέταση; 
Δε θα δείξει κάτι πάντως, αυτό που έχεις λέγεται νοσοφοβία, καλύτερα να το προλάβεις πριν σε ρίξει τελείως κάτω...

----------


## Themis36

Το ξερω οτι δεν θα δειξει το θεμα δεν ειναι αυτο αλλα θα πω τις κανανε τις εξετασεις (παραλογο τελειως)?

----------


## Gallowdance

E? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς...

----------


## alexandra.

> Σε αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο τελος θα παθω κατι αλλο πολυ πιο σοβαρο απλα δεν ξερω ή δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ενα τροπο να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου και ουτε λυση ειναι να τρεχω να κανω εξετασεις σε ολο τα μικροβιολογικα


Θα πάθεις εμμονή και μετα ποιο νοσοκομείο εφημερεύων σε πιάνει!! Δεν θα αφήσεις ιατρειο απεραστο!! Σύνελθε Θεμη μου γιατί θα αρχίσεις μετα και θα αποκτάς εμμονές και με άλλες αρρώστιες όπως είπε κ η gallow!! Ο-η gallow Αχ όλο μπερδεύομαι συγνώμη αν σου αλλάζω φύλο :-Ρ μετα δεν θα έχεις γυρισμό... Θα σκέφτεσαι όλο οτι κάτι έχεις και θα τρελαίνεσαι και μετα ποιος σε πιάνει!! Και μόνο στη σκέψη θα νομίζεις πως έχεις συμπτώματα... Εισαι υγιέστατος και να εισαι πάντα έτσι !!

----------


## Themis36

> E? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς...


εννοω οτι δεν πιστευω οτι κανανε τις εξετασεις καν (ξερω ακουγετε παραλλογο) και αυτο ειναι το θεμα μου, οχι αν ειναι αξιοπιστες αλλα αν τις κανανε (το βλεπω παει για ψυχωση)

----------


## Irish

> εννοω οτι δεν πιστευω οτι κανανε τις εξετασεις καν (ξερω ακουγετε παραλλογο) και αυτο ειναι το θεμα μου, οχι αν ειναι αξιοπιστες αλλα αν τις κανανε (το βλεπω παει για ψυχωση)


Αδερφε Themis,έχεις βάλει το μυαλό σου σε ένα περιέργο μονοπάτι και σκέφτεσαι φανταστικά πράγματα.
Σήμερα ο hiv,αύριο κάτι άλλο...Πίστεψε το έχω περάσει και χαλιέμαι πολύ για το χρόνο που έχασα.

Βγες ενα πρωι στο μπαλκόνι/βεραντα/αυλή όταν βγαίνει ο ήλιος,καθάρισε το κεφάλι σου (όσο μπορείς) και σκεψου το Θεμη πριν απ όλο αυτο....

Ο μοναδικός γιατρός που πρέπει να πάμε είναι αυτός που ειδικεύεται σε θέματα ψυχικής υγείας.

----------


## Themis36

> Αδερφε Themis,έχεις βάλει το μυαλό σου σε ένα περιέργο μονοπάτι και σκέφτεσαι φανταστικά πράγματα.
> Σήμερα ο hiv,αύριο κάτι άλλο...Πίστεψε το έχω περάσει και χαλιέμαι πολύ για το χρόνο που έχασα.
> 
> Βγες ενα πρωι στο μπαλκόνι/βεραντα/αυλή όταν βγαίνει ο ήλιος,καθάρισε το κεφάλι σου (όσο μπορείς) και σκεψου το Θεμη πριν απ όλο αυτο....
> 
> Ο μοναδικός γιατρός που πρέπει να πάμε είναι αυτός που ειδικεύεται σε θέματα ψυχικής υγείας.


Καλησπερα

Πως το καταφερες και τις εδιωχνες (τις χαζες σκεψεις) απο το μυαλο σου?

----------


## Irish

Η αληθεια είναι οτι δεν φευγουν ευκολα,ακόμα έχω κατάλοιπα,αλλά κάποια στιγμή κουράζεσαι να σκεφτεσαι τα ίδια και ίδια...
Επιπλέον ασχολήθηκα με πράγματα που με ευχαριστούσαν πολύ..Αλλά ουσιαστικά αυτός που με βοήθησε βγω απο το σπίτι,το ιντερνετ και τη μαυριλα ήταν ο σκύλος μου.
Και γι αυτό το λόγο θα του έχω αιώνια ευγνωμοσύνη.

Ψυχολογο/Ψυχίατρο/Ψυχοθεραπευτή ΧΘΕΣ,αδερφέ Θεμη,μη το καθυστερείς...

----------


## Themis36

Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως κολλησε το μυαλο σε μια τοσο ανοητη ιδεα. Ξερω οτι ειναι παραλογη και ομως υπαρχουν στιγμες που σκεφτομαι το συγκεκριμενο και με περνει απο κατω. Δνε ξερω αν θα βοηθησει ενας ψυχολογος, μπορει αλλα ψυχιατρος οχι, με το καλημερα χαπια....δεν... Δεν ηξερα οτι και αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν παρομοια "κολληματα" πιστευα οτι μονο εγω εχω

----------


## Irish

> Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως κολλησε το μυαλο σε μια τοσο ανοητη ιδεα. Ξερω οτι ειναι παραλογη και ομως υπαρχουν στιγμες που σκεφτομαι το συγκεκριμενο και με περνει απο κατω. Δνε ξερω αν θα βοηθησει ενας ψυχολογος, μπορει αλλα ψυχιατρος οχι, με το καλημερα χαπια....δεν... Δεν ηξερα οτι και αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν παρομοια "κολληματα" πιστευα οτι μονο εγω εχω


Κινητοποιήσου φίλε,μη χάνεις άλλο χρόνο...

----------


## Gallowdance

> Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως κολλησε το μυαλο σε μια τοσο ανοητη ιδεα. Ξερω οτι ειναι παραλογη και ομως υπαρχουν στιγμες που σκεφτομαι το συγκεκριμενο και με περνει απο κατω. Δνε ξερω αν θα βοηθησει ενας ψυχολογος, μπορει αλλα ψυχιατρος οχι, με το καλημερα χαπια....δεν... Δεν ηξερα οτι και αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν παρομοια "κολληματα" πιστευα οτι μονο εγω εχω


Δεν είναι κακό να παίρνεις φάρμακα, ίσα ίσα που σε ξεμπλοκάρουν κιόλας. Αναφέρομαι σε ήπια αγχολυτικά, όχι βαριά φάρμακα που σε ρίχνουν σε καταστολή.

----------


## Themis36

> Δεν είναι κακό να παίρνεις φάρμακα, ίσα ίσα που σε ξεμπλοκάρουν κιόλας. Αναφέρομαι σε ήπια αγχολυτικά, όχι βαριά φάρμακα που σε ρίχνουν σε καταστολή.


Δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι των φαρμακων. ΜΙα φορα πηγα παλιοτερα σε ψυχιατρο και μου εδωσε καποια που δεν τα πηρα καν και zanax, με τα zanax 2 μερες τα πηρα σαν κοτοπουλο ημουν ιδιαιτερα το πρωι
Το θεμα μου ειναι πως θα μπορεσω να βγαλω αυτην την ιδεα που μου κολλησε αλλιως

----------


## Gallowdance

> Δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι των φαρμακων. ΜΙα φορα πηγα παλιοτερα σε ψυχιατρο και μου εδωσε καποια που δεν τα πηρα καν και zanax, με τα zanax 2 μερες τα πηρα σαν κοτοπουλο ημουν ιδιαιτερα το πρωι
> Το θεμα μου ειναι πως θα μπορεσω να βγαλω αυτην την ιδεα που μου κολλησε αλλιως


Τα ζανάξ είναι ηρεμιστικά, εθιστικά, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα μοιράζουν σαν καραμέλες. 
Εγώ είμαι πολύ υπέρ των φαρμάκων, γιατί συνήθισα να παίρνω από μικρή ηλικία, το μόνο που με εκνευρίζει είναι οι ανεπιθύμητες παρενέργειες που προκαλούν και κάποιες από αυτές είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικές για τον άνθρωπο. Δεν ξέρω, καλύτερα να αναζητήσεις έναν καλό ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή να σε συμβουλέψει. Από τη στιγμή που αναγνωρίζεις το πρόβλημα σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσεις να βελτιώνεσαι με συμβουλευτική θεραπεία, στην χειρότερη περίπτωση να σου δώσει κάνα αγχολυτικό ή ο,τι ενδείκνυται στην περίπτωσή σου.

----------


## Themis36

Χθες ημουν καλυτερα και σημερα ξαφνικα σε δευτερολεπτο ηρθε παλι η σκεψη αυτη και απελπιστικα (οτι δεν μου τις εκαναν τις εξετασεις), τι να πω κουραστικα με τον εαυτο μου. Το ξερω πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην τις εκαναν (δεν υπαρχει λογως να μην τις εκαναν, σε ιδιωτικα μικροβιολογικα εκανα τις εξετασεις) απλα λεει καμια φορα το χαζο μυαλο παραλογα πραγματα μηπως λογω κρισης δεν ειχαν τα αντιδραστηρια, λογω κοστους (χαζομαρες του μυαλου)

----------


## melissa

Έχω μια φίλη που έχει το ίδιο ακριβώς άγχος με εσένα. Ανά διαστήματα πηγαίνει κι αυτή και κάνει εξετάσεις, ηρεμεί για λίγο και μετά ξανά από την αρχή. Έχεις σκεφτεί να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία; Έτσι μπορεί να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που πραγματικά σε απασχολεί. Νομίζω όταν αποκτούμε εμμονές είναι γιατί ο εαυτός μας θέλει να μας αποσπάσει από τα πραγματικά μας προβλήματα.

----------


## Themis36

> Έχω μια φίλη που έχει το ίδιο ακριβώς άγχος με εσένα. Ανά διαστήματα πηγαίνει κι αυτή και κάνει εξετάσεις, ηρεμεί για λίγο και μετά ξανά από την αρχή. Έχεις σκεφτεί να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία; Έτσι μπορεί να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που πραγματικά σε απασχολεί. Νομίζω όταν αποκτούμε εμμονές είναι γιατί ο εαυτός μας θέλει να μας αποσπάσει από τα πραγματικά μας προβλήματα.


Η φιλη σου το εχει ξεπερασει καθολου η την τρω ακομη?

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Themis36 εγω εχω καταθλιψη και γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη.Εχω και εγω φοβιες παρα πολλες.Παιρνω φαρμακα αλλα ετσι και μου κολησει κατι στο μυαλο δεν μου ξεκολαει με τιποτα! συγκεκριμενα ειναι να κανω ενα χειρουργειο για να αφαιρεσω ενα ινομυωμα απο την μητρα μου και το μυαλο μου παιζει παιχνιδια και πιστευω οτι θα πεθανω στο χειρουργειο.Ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν ειναι λογικο αυτο, μου το λεει και η οικογενεια μου και τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ αλλα εγω τους εχω πρηξει.Οπως βλεπεις η νοσοφοβια ειναι ψυχολογικη ασθενεια και χρειαζομαστε βοηθεια ψυχιατρου/ψυχολογου.

----------


## NikosK

Κι εμενα ρε παιδια zanax μου εδωσαν και μου ειπαν να πινω μισο το πρωι, μισο το μεσημερι και ενα το βραδυ, των 0,5mg. Και τα εκοψα γιατι και με το μισο και με το 1 δεν καταλαβαινα καμια διαφορα. Το ιδιο ημουν.

----------


## Themis36

> Themis36 εγω εχω καταθλιψη και γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη.Εχω και εγω φοβιες παρα πολλες.Παιρνω φαρμακα αλλα ετσι και μου κολησει κατι στο μυαλο δεν μου ξεκολαει με τιποτα! συγκεκριμενα ειναι να κανω ενα χειρουργειο για να αφαιρεσω ενα ινομυωμα απο την μητρα μου και το μυαλο μου παιζει παιχνιδια και πιστευω οτι θα πεθανω στο χειρουργειο.Ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν ειναι λογικο αυτο, μου το λεει και η οικογενεια μου και τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ αλλα εγω τους εχω πρηξει.Οπως βλεπεις η νοσοφοβια ειναι ψυχολογικη ασθενεια και χρειαζομαστε βοηθεια ψυχιατρου/ψυχολογου.


Οπως λες αμα κολησει η ιδεα δεν βγαινει. Τον τελευταιο κειρο εχω ενα θεμα με την υγεια (νοσοφοβια) εχω. Απλα μου εκατσε αυτη η ιδεα και ειναι ολα μαζι ενα χαλι μαυρο και προσπαθω να βρω κατι μια λεξη μια φραση ενα γεγονος μπας και το μυαλο παρει σωστες στροφες

----------


## Gallowdance

Καλά, αυτό που λες δεν παίζει, αλλά έτσι είναι οι εμμονές. 
Πήγα κι εγώ σήμερα σε γιατρό και μου είπε ότι έχω μια (το ήξερα) και ότι πρέπει να κάνω κάτι.
Δεν είναι εύκολο να την ξεπεράσεις από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, αλλά δεν είναι και ακατόρθωτο. 
Δουλίτσα θέλει με τον/την γιατρό σου και με τον εαυτό σου!
Σύντομα θα είσαι όπως πρώτα!!

----------


## melissa

> Η φιλη σου το εχει ξεπερασει καθολου η την τρω ακομη?


Η φίλη μου έχασε ένα χρόνο από τη ζωή της με αυτό το πράγμα. Πήρε και zanax όπως είδα ότι έδωσαν σε εσένα. Τώρα είναι καλύτερα, ξαναέβαλε τη ζωή της σε μια σειρά. Καταλαβαίνω πώς νιώθεις γιατί κι εγώ τρώω κολλήματα άπειρα και έχω μείνει πίσω στη ζωή μου λόγω αυτών των κολλημάτων. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα ίσως να κάνεις είναι να πεις οκ ο εαυτός μου έχει φάει αυτό το κόλλημα όσο χαζό και να είναι γιατί έχει κάποια θέματα. Αλλά ποια είναι αυτά τα θέματα; Γιατί έχεις τόσο άγχος που ξέσπασε έτσι; Προσπάθησε να ακούσεις τον εαυτό σου γιατί κάτι έχει να σου πει. Κάτι στη ζωή σου σε αγχώνει και ίσως πρέπει να το αλλάξεις.

----------


## Cicada

Σε καταλαβαίνω .... είχα πάθει κι εγώ μια εμμονή ότι έχω hiv .... μικρότερη είχα πολλούς συντρόφους και ήμουν πολύ ζωηρή και ανευθυνη και μετά από μια απόχη από το '' από δω και από κει '' σεξ έτυχε σε ένα one night stand να σπάσει το προφυλακτικό. .. περιττό να σου πω ότι από το φόβο μου ότι με κολλησε κάτι (αν και δεν ήταν κανένας περιεργος) δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ούτε με lexotanil .... Μετά από λίγο καιρό που χαλάρωσα και λόγω άλλων θεμάτων πήγα σε ψυχίατρο κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που μου προκάλεσε όλο αυτό τον πανικό και το άγχος ηταν το one night stand σαν γεγονός .. το γεγονός δλδ ότι θεωρούσα ότι έκανα κάτι κακό ή βρώμικο οπότε το άγχος μου μετατράπηκε σε πανικό ότι κόλλησα aids η κάτι άλλο .... Οπότε ψάξε μέσα σου μήπως είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα . Γιατί με τόσες αποδείξεις ότι δεν εχεις hpv είναι εντελώς παράλογο να φοβάσαι ...

----------


## Themis36

> Σε καταλαβαίνω .... είχα πάθει κι εγώ μια εμμονή ότι έχω hiv .... μικρότερη είχα πολλούς συντρόφους και ήμουν πολύ ζωηρή και ανευθυνη και μετά από μια απόχη από το '' από δω και από κει '' σεξ έτυχε σε ένα one night stand να σπάσει το προφυλακτικό. .. περιττό να σου πω ότι από το φόβο μου ότι με κολλησε κάτι (αν και δεν ήταν κανένας περιεργος) δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ούτε με lexotanil .... Μετά από λίγο καιρό που χαλάρωσα και λόγω άλλων θεμάτων πήγα σε ψυχίατρο κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που μου προκάλεσε όλο αυτό τον πανικό και το άγχος ηταν το one night stand σαν γεγονός .. το γεγονός δλδ ότι θεωρούσα ότι έκανα κάτι κακό ή βρώμικο οπότε το άγχος μου μετατράπηκε σε πανικό ότι κόλλησα aids η κάτι άλλο .... Οπότε ψάξε μέσα σου μήπως είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα . Γιατί με τόσες αποδείξεις ότι δεν εχεις hpv είναι εντελώς παράλογο να φοβάσαι ...



Ισως σε αυτο που λες να εχεις δικιο απλα δεν πιστευω (χαζο) στις αποδειξεις αυτες. Σε αυτο που λες ναι και εγω αισθανθηκα οτι αυτο πο εγινε εν τελει ηταν κακο και βρωμικο (για μενα λεω) απλα θελω να διωξω αυτη την ασχημη ιδεα που εχω και παραλογη συναμα

----------


## Themis36

καλησπερα σε ολους τελικα πηγα σε ψυχολογο, μπορω να πω πως κατι εγινε αλλα τωρα που καθομαι μου ηρθε παλι αυτη η χαζη εμμονη. Ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε πεντε πραγματα λογικα και οντως ετσι ειναι αλλα δεν ξερω ενω ολο το Σαβ/κο δεν το σκευτικα τωρα παλι ηρθε το τερατακι της εμμονης

----------


## Themis36

> Σε καταλαβαίνω .... είχα πάθει κι εγώ μια εμμονή ότι έχω hiv .... μικρότερη είχα πολλούς συντρόφους και ήμουν πολύ ζωηρή και ανευθυνη και μετά από μια απόχη από το '' από δω και από κει '' σεξ έτυχε σε ένα one night stand να σπάσει το προφυλακτικό. .. περιττό να σου πω ότι από το φόβο μου ότι με κολλησε κάτι (αν και δεν ήταν κανένας περιεργος) δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ούτε με lexotanil .... Μετά από λίγο καιρό που χαλάρωσα και λόγω άλλων θεμάτων πήγα σε ψυχίατρο κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που μου προκάλεσε όλο αυτό τον πανικό και το άγχος ηταν το one night stand σαν γεγονός .. το γεγονός δλδ ότι θεωρούσα ότι έκανα κάτι κακό ή βρώμικο οπότε το άγχος μου μετατράπηκε σε πανικό ότι κόλλησα aids η κάτι άλλο .... Οπότε ψάξε μέσα σου μήπως είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα . Γιατί με τόσες αποδείξεις ότι δεν εχεις hpv είναι εντελώς παράλογο να φοβάσαι ...


Κατι τετοιο μου ειπε και ο Ψυχολογος οτι ειναι ενοχες απλα δεν καταλαβενω πως συνδιαζονται ολα αυτα. Μακραρι το μυαλο μου οπως πηρε αναποδη στροφη και κολλησε σε αυτην την ανοησια να επερνε ακομια μια στροφη και να ερχοταν στα καλα του. Ξεχνιεμε με κατι και ειναι ωραι μα οταν ξαναερχεται η εμμονη χαλια και λεω τι ωραια ηταν παλια ποσο ηρεμος. Δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω να το αποβαλλω ολο αυτο απλα με εχει κουρασει πολυ

----------


## Themis36

> Themis36 εγω εχω καταθλιψη και γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη.Εχω και εγω φοβιες παρα πολλες.Παιρνω φαρμακα αλλα ετσι και μου κολησει κατι στο μυαλο δεν μου ξεκολαει με τιποτα! συγκεκριμενα ειναι να κανω ενα χειρουργειο για να αφαιρεσω ενα ινομυωμα απο την μητρα μου και το μυαλο μου παιζει παιχνιδια και πιστευω οτι θα πεθανω στο χειρουργειο.Ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν ειναι λογικο αυτο, μου το λεει και η οικογενεια μου και τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ αλλα εγω τους εχω πρηξει.Οπως βλεπεις η νοσοφοβια ειναι ψυχολογικη ασθενεια και χρειαζομαστε βοηθεια ψυχιατρου/ψυχολογου.


Στο θεμα της νοσοφοβιας εχεις κανει καποια προοδο?

----------


## Themis36

καλησπερα σε ολους εχω παει 3 φορες στον Ψυχολογο. Μπορω να πω πως οταν τελειωνει το ραντεβου ειμαι καλυτερα υπαρχουν στιγμες που ομως με περνει απο κατω μπαινει παλι η εμμονη αν μου εκαναν εξετασεις, δεν ξερω αν θα το αποβαλλω ποτε αυτο, τωρα παντος μου φενεται βουνο

----------


## Themis36

> Σε καταλαβαίνω .... είχα πάθει κι εγώ μια εμμονή ότι έχω hiv .... μικρότερη είχα πολλούς συντρόφους και ήμουν πολύ ζωηρή και ανευθυνη και μετά από μια απόχη από το '' από δω και από κει '' σεξ έτυχε σε ένα one night stand να σπάσει το προφυλακτικό. .. περιττό να σου πω ότι από το φόβο μου ότι με κολλησε κάτι (αν και δεν ήταν κανένας περιεργος) δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ούτε με lexotanil .... Μετά από λίγο καιρό που χαλάρωσα και λόγω άλλων θεμάτων πήγα σε ψυχίατρο κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που μου προκάλεσε όλο αυτό τον πανικό και το άγχος ηταν το one night stand σαν γεγονός .. το γεγονός δλδ ότι θεωρούσα ότι έκανα κάτι κακό ή βρώμικο οπότε το άγχος μου μετατράπηκε σε πανικό ότι κόλλησα aids η κάτι άλλο .... Οπότε ψάξε μέσα σου μήπως είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα . Γιατί με τόσες αποδείξεις ότι δεν εχεις hpv είναι εντελώς παράλογο να φοβάσαι ...



To θεμα ειναι οτι δεν πιστευω στις αποδειξεις και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ειναι παραλογο, υπαρχουν στιγμες που λεω ναι οκ δεν παιζει αυτο, αλλα υπαρχουν και στιγμες που με περνει απο κατω. Περα του οτι εχω αγχος οτι γενικα κατι εχω ασχετο με το HIV οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια Νοσοφοβια, τρεχω απο γιατρο σε γιατρο μηπως εχω αυτο ή εκεινο

----------


## ERIKA

Καλημερα σας.ειμαι παλια στο site και γνωστη νοσοφοβικη.το θεμα μου ειναι οτι ειμαι σιγουρη οτι κολλησα hiv απο στοματικο χωρις προφυλαξη (εχω ούλιτιδα) ενω η πραξη εγινε με προφυλακτικο.2 βδομαδες μετα παρουσιασα φαινομενα ιωσης με εμμετους διαρροιες πονολεμο με λεμφαδενες και μυικους πονους στο χερι.μετα μια βδομαδα τα συμπτωματα υποχωρησαν εκτος απο το πονο στο χερι ομως εμφανισα μια αφθα στο στομα που δε λεει να φυγει.πυρετο δεν εχω.να πω οτι στο μηνα απο την επαφη εκανα αντισωματα hiv I ii ιδιωτικα και βγηκαν αρνητικα.στις 40 μερες εκανα hiv αντιγονο αντισωμα στο τζανειο που βγηκε αρνητικο.ομως μου ειπαν οτι στους 3 μηνες πρεπει να κανω.ξερει κανεις κατι?πραγματικα εχω τρελαθει

----------


## ERIKA

Καλημερα.η ψυχολογια μου εχει πιασει επισημα πατο:(
Χθες πηρα 4 κλονοτριλ και 4 seroquel.τα ονειρα που εβλεπα ειναι απεριγραπτα.θα ηθελα κατι καποια γνωμη.σν μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει παρακαλω

----------


## Themis36

> Καλημερα.η ψυχολογια μου εχει πιασει επισημα πατο:(
> Χθες πηρα 4 κλονοτριλ και 4 seroquel.τα ονειρα που εβλεπα ειναι απεριγραπτα.θα ηθελα κατι καποια γνωμη.σν μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει παρακαλω


Καλησπερα ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα, αυτο που θελω να πω οτι αμα κολλησει η ιδεα οπως και σε μενα τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα υπαρχουν στιγμες που αγχονομαι οτι κατι εχω (παρολο που εκανα τοσα τεστ, καλα εμενα το θεμα μου ειναι οτι δεν πιστευω οτι μου εκανα τεστ, σοβαρη βλαβη εγκεφαλου), αμα εκανες τεστ αντιγονου / αντισωματα στον μηνα πανω ειναι ικανα να δειξουν κατα 95 με 99 % αν παλι αγχωνεσε και εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα μπορεις να κανεις και PCR τεστ, απλα για λογους ασφαλειας αν και παροχημενη οδηγια λενε για σιγουρα πρεπει να γινει και εξεταση στο 3μηνο. Παντως λενε οτι απο το στοματικο παρα πολυ δυσκολο εως αδυνατο (τα λεω για να τα ακουω και εγω) να κολησεις hIV

----------


## ERIKA

Γεια σου Θεμη και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.γενικα ειμαι χαλια.μ'εχει τρομοκρατησει αυτο το 5τις100.στο κελπνο που ρωτησα για τη PCR μου ειπαν οτι ειναι τοσο ευαισθητη που ειναι αμφιλεγομενη και να μη πιστευω σ'αυτα γιατι το κανουν μονο για να σου παιρνουν λεφτα.τους εδειξα την εξεταση αντιγονου/αντισωματων που εκανα στις 40 μερες και μου ειπαν να παω εκει να κανω τεστ 4ης γενιας στο τριμηνο.σε λιγες μερες θα παω.ομως ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχω κολλησει (η καταραμενη αφθα).πηρα κι αυτον που πηγα και με εβρισε και με κατηγορησε οτι εγω εχω κατι και τον πηρα.δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι πριν απ αυτον εκανα επεμβαση και μου ειχαν κανει τεστ που βγηκε αρνητικο.δε ξερω τι να πιστεψω.η ζωη μου εχει γκρεμιστει
ψαχνω τροπους να πεθανω για να ειμαι προετοιμασμενη για το θετικο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Themis36

> Γεια σου Θεμη και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.γενικα ειμαι χαλια.μ'εχει τρομοκρατησει αυτο το 5τις100.στο κελπνο που ρωτησα για τη PCR μου ειπαν οτι ειναι τοσο ευαισθητη που ειναι αμφιλεγομενη και να μη πιστευω σ'αυτα γιατι το κανουν μονο για να σου παιρνουν λεφτα.τους εδειξα την εξεταση αντιγονου/αντισωματων που εκανα στις 40 μερες και μου ειπαν να παω εκει να κανω τεστ 4ης γενιας στο τριμηνο.σε λιγες μερες θα παω.ομως ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχω κολλησει (η καταραμενη αφθα).πηρα κι αυτον που πηγα και με εβρισε και με κατηγορησε οτι εγω εχω κατι και τον πηρα.δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι πριν απ αυτον εκανα επεμβαση και μου ειχαν κανει τεστ που βγηκε αρνητικο.δε ξερω τι να πιστεψω.η ζωη μου εχει γκρεμιστει
> ψαχνω τροπους να πεθανω για να ειμαι προετοιμασμενη για το θετικο αποτελεσμα.


Καλημερα

Ε οχι και να πεθανουμε δεν θελω να ακουω τετοια. Το οτι εκανες τεστ στις 40 μερες και ειναι αρνητικο ειναι ενθαρυντικο απλα πρεπει να κανεις και στο 3μηνο για σιγουρια (οχι οτι θα αλλαξει κατι). Φαντασου εμενα στο ιδιωτικο μικροβιολογικο εργαστηριο που πηγα μου ειπε η γιατρος οτι πρεπει και στο 6μηνο να κανω οπως και εκανα. Αυτο που θελω να σου πω ειναι μην αφηνεις κανεναν να σε χαλαει την ψυχολογια, και βεβαια δεν σκεφτομαστε θανατους και τεοια (ουτε τροπους) σκεψου αξιζει να κανερις κακο στην ζωη σου (δες το και απο την πλευρα της Θρησκειας, δεν ξερω πως το βλεπεις το θεμα με τον Θεο αλλα πιστεψε με αμα εισαι σε απογνωση και να μην πιστευεις κανε μια προσπαθεια πηγενε σε μια εκκλησια βρες εναν σωστο πενυματικο και ανοιξε την καρδια σου στον Θεο και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εστω και λιγο θα δει μια διαφορα, δεν χανεις κατι να το προσπαθησεις), το οτι σε εβρισε ο αλλος μην δινεις σημασια καλη καρδια παντα σε ολους.

Εχω και εγω κατα καιρους φοβο οτι κολλησα κατι παρολλο οτι εκανα ενα σκασμο εξετασεις απλα προσπαθω να σκεφτω λογικα εχω τοσες ενδειξεις με τα τεστ (ασχετο που καμια φορα πιστευω οτι δεν μου εκανα καν τις εξετασεις, αυτο λεγετε βλακεια εγκεφαλου, οτι απο το στοματικο δεν κολλας τοσο ευκολα) και στην τελικη ελπιζω στον Θεο και λεω οτι και ειναι θα το παλεψω για Ερικα το νοημα δεν ειναι τοσο το εδω αλλα το μετα που θα ειναι τελειο και αιωνιο (τα λεω βεβαια για οσους πιστευουν γιατι ο καθενας εχει και την δικια του κοσμοθεωρια)

Σου ειπαν γιατι να πας εκει να κανεις το τεστ?

----------


## ERIKA

Καλημερα Θεμη.Μου ειπαν να παω σε συγκεκριμενα νοσοκομεια που κανουν το τεστ 4ης γενιας.οσο για το θανατο και το θεο ναι πιστευω και αν παθαινα κατι που θα μου δινε ο θεος πιστευω οτι θα εκανα τα παντα να το αντιμετωπισω μεχρι τελους.αλλα απο δικη μου βλακεια να μπω σ'αυτη τη διαδικασια και να διακινδυνευσω και τους γυρω μου δε θα μπορεσω να το αντεξω...πνευματικο δεν εχω...δε θα μπορουσα να του πω κατι τετοιο.παω σε ψυχιατρο που μου χει δωσει ενα σκασμο χαπια

----------


## Themis36

> Καλημερα Θεμη.Μου ειπαν να παω σε συγκεκριμενα νοσοκομεια που κανουν το τεστ 4ης γενιας.οσο για το θανατο και το θεο ναι πιστευω και αν παθαινα κατι που θα μου δινε ο θεος πιστευω οτι θα εκανα τα παντα να το αντιμετωπισω μεχρι τελους.αλλα απο δικη μου βλακεια να μπω σ'αυτη τη διαδικασια και να διακινδυνευσω και τους γυρω μου δε θα μπορεσω να το αντεξω...πνευματικο δεν εχω...δε θα μπορουσα να του πω κατι τετοιο.παω σε ψυχιατρο που μου χει δωσει ενα σκασμο χαπια


Erika το τεστ που εκανες αντιγονο/αντισωματων αυτο ειναι 4ης γενιας, τεσπα μαλλον επειδη ειναι δημοσιο τι θα σου πουνε πηγενε σε ιδιωτικο? Οσο αναφορα για τον πνευματικο μην το σκεφτεσαι πως θα του το πω ή δεν λεγονται αυτα, δεν τα λες στον ανθρωπο αλλα στον Θεο, πιστευω αμα παρεις αποφαση να μιλησεις ειμαι σιγουρος θα βρεις και εναν πνευματικο που θα νιωσεις καλα να τα πεις, το να πας σε ψυχιατρο (οπως και πηγα και εγω ) και να σε χαπακωνει δεν λυνει το προβλημα το καλυπτει ενω εσυ ( και εγω και ολοι μας) θελουμε μια λυση οριστικη και οχι μπαλωματα.

----------


## ERIKA

Αυτη τη στιγμη σκεφτομαι μονο το αποτελεσμα της εξετασης.αν πρωτα ο θεος βγει κι αυτο αρνητικο θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου.διαφορετικα η καταληξη θα ναι αλλη.οπως και να χει με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο θα τελειωσει αυτη η ιστορια

----------


## Themis36

> Αυτη τη στιγμη σκεφτομαι μονο το αποτελεσμα της εξετασης.αν πρωτα ο θεος βγει κι αυτο αρνητικο θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου.διαφορετικα η καταληξη θα ναι αλλη.οπως και να χει με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο θα τελειωσει αυτη η ιστορια


Δηλαδη πες οτι βγαινει Θετικο (που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση) τι θα κανεις? Ψυχραιμια μην απελπίζεσαι και μην κανεις κατι που μετα θα το μετανιωσεις. Σκεφτηκες να μιλησεις σε καποιον δικο σου? Στον ψυχιατρο τα εχεις πει, τις σκεψεις σου του προβληματισμου σου?

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι τα εχω πει στους γονεις μου (που εχουν τρελαθει) κσι στη ψυχιατρο που απλα μου δινει και αλλα χαπια.το αστειο?οι γονεις μου εχουν κατασκηνωσει στο σπιτι μου και μου πηραν τα κλειδια απο τις πορτες για να μη κοψω τις φλεβες μου ενω εχω προσβαση σε τοσα ψυχοφαρμακα που ενα κουτι klonotril να παρω θα με στειλει αδιαβαστη....μεταξυ μας φυσικα :)

----------


## ERIKA

Οσο για τους γονεις δεν καταλαβαινουν.πως θα μπορουσαν αλλωστε???το καλο και ομορφο κοριτσακι τους να κανει τετοιο πραγμα!οποτε πιας το αυγο και κουρευτο...

----------


## Themis36

> Ναι τα εχω πει στους γονεις μου (που εχουν τρελαθει) κσι στη ψυχιατρο που απλα μου δινει και αλλα χαπια.το αστειο?οι γονεις μου εχουν κατασκηνωσει στο σπιτι μου και μου πηραν τα κλειδια απο τις πορτες για να μη κοψω τις φλεβες μου ενω εχω προσβαση σε τοσα ψυχοφαρμακα που ενα κουτι klonotril να παρω θα με στειλει αδιαβαστη....μεταξυ μας φυσικα :)


Μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο? και δεν θελω να ακουω βλακιες για αδιαβαστη κτλ αλλοιμονο εισαι νεος ανθρωπος προσπαθησε ξερω ειναι δυσκολο αμα καρφωθει μια ιδεα αλλα οχι μεχρι εκει και τι θα κερδισεις αμα κανεις κατι κακο στο εαυτο σου, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!! Ξεκινα με εναν ψυχολογο (και επιμενο πηγαινε και βρε εναν πνευματικο θα δεις τα πραγματα λιγο διαφορετικα, και εγω υπηρχαν στιγμες ακομα και τωρα που αγχονομε αν εχω κατι αλλα προσπαθω να καλλιεργω την πιστη μου οσο μπορω και ελπιζω γιατι Ερικα αν το καοσκευτης στην ζωη του ανθρωπου υπαρχου μερικες χαρες που αξιζει να ζεις και η ελπιδα) εχε πιστη στον Θεο, διπλα μας υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με πραγματικα προβλημα αθενειες που δεν ξερουν αν θα ξυμερωσουν και ομως ελπιζουν και οχι εμεις με μια εμμονη μηπως εαν τα λεω σε σενα για να τα ακουω και εγω.

----------


## ERIKA

Θεμη συγνωμη αλλα το παιρνεια ψυχολογικο προβλημα κι οχι πιθανων πραγματικο.ψυχαναλυση κανω 4 χρονια.αυθες στο στομα ειχες?γιατι εγω εχω μια καιρο τωρα και αισθανωμαι οτι βγαζω κι αλλη...τι να σκεφτω???

----------


## Themis36

> Θεμη συγνωμη αλλα το παιρνεια ψυχολογικο προβλημα κι οχι πιθανων πραγματικο.ψυχαναλυση κανω 4 χρονια.αυθες στο στομα ειχες?γιατι εγω εχω μια καιρο τωρα και αισθανωμαι οτι βγαζω κι αλλη...τι να σκεφτω???


Oi αυθες ειναι σιγουρα απο αγχος και εσυ απ οτι εχω καταλαβει εχει μπολικο. σε ποσο καιρο κλεινεις 3 μηνες? Θελει υπομονη, βγες μια βολτα με φιλου κανε κατι που σου αρεσει και παρε και το θετικο οτι εκανς ηδη ενα τεστ και ειναι αρνητικο

----------


## ERIKA

Σε 5 μερες.δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα και δεν θελω κανενα....κι εσυ ειχες αγχος αλλα οχι αυθες....

----------


## Themis36

> Σε 5 μερες.δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα και δεν θελω κανενα....κι εσυ ειχες αγχος αλλα οχι αυθες....


εγω ειχα ερπη στα χειλια ειχα και αφθες, το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις για σενα ειναι να ηρεμησεις να σκεφτεις λογικα εφτασες στο τελος εφαγες τον γαιδαρο στην ουρα θα κολλησεις και Δεν εχεις κατι.

----------


## ERIKA

Η ουρα ειναι που με φοβιζει...το αποτελεσμα και το μετσ
..θεμη εσυ καταλαβαινεις

----------


## Themis36

> Η ουρα ειναι που με φοβιζει...το αποτελεσμα και το μετσ
> ..θεμη εσυ καταλαβαινεις


σκεψου θετικα εχεις του δικους σου ηρεμισε μιλησες με κανενα γιατρο για το ολο θεμα?

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι μ'ενα φιλο μου γιατρο.μου ειπε οτι εχω τα μισα συμπτωματα οτι η εξεταση με καλυπτει κατα 95 τις 100 και οτι ειναι πιθανο να κολλησεις απο στοματικο.αυτα

----------


## Themis36

> Ναι μ'ενα φιλο μου γιατρο.μου ειπε οτι εχω τα μισα συμπτωματα οτι η εξεταση με καλυπτει κατα 95 τις 100 και οτι ειναι πιθανο να κολλησεις απο στοματικο.αυτα



Μεινε ψυχραιμη κανε κατι μεχρι να ερθει η μερα να κανεις τις εξετασεις απασχολησε το μυαλο σου με κατι ευχαριστω με κατι που σε ευχαριστει μην το αφηνεις να σε περνει.

----------


## ERIKA

Θεμη ευχαριστω αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη πλεον.δε θα αντεξω θετικο αποτελεσμα....καληνυχτα

----------


## Themis36

> Θεμη ευχαριστω αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη πλεον.δε θα αντεξω θετικο αποτελεσμα....καληνυχτα


Ελπιζω να ηρεμησεις και να ξυπνησεις το πρωι και να τα δεις τα πραγματα πιο αισιοδοξα γιατι πρεπει να τα βλεπουμε αισιοδοξα . Ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος θα το δεις. Καλο σου βραδυ.

----------


## ERIKA

Τα πρωινα ειναι χειροτερα ειδικα οταν δε δουλευω.αναγκαζομαι να παιρνω πιο πολλα χαπια για να κοιμαμαι και να μη σκεφτομαι.και μετα ερχονται οι παρενεργειες...δραμα.καλημε ρα

----------


## Themis36

Καλησπερα Ερικα

Ευχομαι να εισαι λιγο καλυτερα σημερα, προσπαθησες σημερα να βγεις μια βολτα να κανεις θετικες σκεψεις?

----------


## archangel

> Καλημερα λεγομαι Θέμης και ειμια 36 ετων
> 
> Η ιστορια μου ειναι ως εξης:
> 
> Πριν εξι βδομαδες πηγα με μια ιεροδουλη, δεν εκαν sex μονο στοματικο και αυτο με προφυλαξη, απλα λιγο πριν το τελος το εβγαλα το προφυλακτικο και τελειωσα στο στομα της, απλα η κοπελα ακουμπησε εκεινη την ωρα με την γλωσσα της το κατω μερος του πεους μου. Απο τοτε εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου οτι κολλησα hiv στις 31 μερες ακριβως πηγα για εξετασεις 4ης γενιας και βγηκαν αρνητικες. Υστερα απο τις πρωτες εξετασεις δηλαδη στις 6 βδομαδες εκανα ακομα ενα τεστ (4ης γενιας) και βγηκε αρνητικο. Την προηγουμενη μερα εκανα και RT PCR -hiv και για υπατιτιδες, βγηκε και αυτο αρνητικο και οπως μου είπε και το μικροβιολογικο οταν τους ρωτησα αν ειναι 100% μου ειπαν να το ξεχασω το θεμα. Την βδομαδα που εκανα τα τεστ (6 βδομαδα)με επιασε και μια γαστρεντεριτιδα με πυρετο και εννοειτε οτι το μυαλο πηγε οτι κατι εχω εχω (βεβαια κολλησαν ολοι η γυρω μου και μου εφυγε λιγο η ιδεα). Σημερα μετα απο τα τεστ και ολα αυτα ακομα η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια παθενω κριση πανικου νιωθω οτι δεν εγινε το τεστ σωστα η οτι δεν εινια 100% οτι εχω σιγου τον ιο, υπαρχουν και στιγμες που νιωθω πολυ καλα (πιο σπανια) τα ζυγιζω καλυτερα και λεω οτι ειμαι καλα δεν εχω κατι. Αλλα τις περισοτερες φορες ειμαι πολυ χαλια σαν ζομπι, φταιει το οτι ειδα και παρα πολα στο ιντερνετ και με εκανα ακομα πιο χαλια. Σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν θα με βοηθησει, μετα σκεφτηκα να παω σε ψυχιατρο νευρολογο μπας και μου δωσει κατι και ηρεμισω αλλα ειναι δουλεια να ξεκινησω χαπια? Δεν ξερω ειμαι χαλια δεν κοιμαμαι καλα, περιμενω να παω και στο 3μηνο για εξεταση αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα με ηρεμισει αυτο, πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω....



Φιλε ηρεμησε.... δεν εχεις κατι... το εχεις τσεκαρει αρκετες φορες! Παρακατω εχω βρει κατι για το θεμα σου που θα σε βοηθησει να σιγουρευτεις πως εισαι καλα και ποιο κατω το Link που το βρηκα....

Μεταδίδεται ο HIV με το στοματικό έρωτα;

Είναι γνωστό ότι τρεις είναι οι τρόποι με τους οποίους ο ιός της ανθρώπινης ανοσοανεπάρκειας μπορεί να μεταδοθεί:

Με τη σεξουαλική επαφή
Με το αίμα και τα παράγωγά του
Κατά την εγκυμοσύνη, από τη μητέρα στο παιδί
Ο ιός έχει απομονωθεί στο αίμα, στο σπέρμα, στις προεκσπερματικές εκκρίσεις, αλλά και στα κολπικά υγρά οροθετικών ατόμων. Έχει επίσης εντοπιστεί στο σάλιο, αλλά σε τέτοια συγκέντρωσή που αποκλείει τη μετάδοση του ιού.

Παρά το γεγονός ότι αποδεδειγμένα ο ιός μεταδίδεται με το στοματικό έρωτα, η σημασία του έχει υποτιμηθεί, καθώς τα κρούσματα αποδίδονται κυρίως σε κολπική ή πρωκτική σεξουαλική επαφή χωρίς προφύλαξη

Πρόσφατες έρευνες αποκαλύπτουν ότι 8 στους 100 οροθετικούς ασθενείς μολύνθηκαν έπειτα από στοματική σεξουαλική επαφή.
Παρά τα σαφή επιδημιολογικά δεδομένα, η παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα δεν έχει καταλήξει σε ομόφωνη άποψη για τη σημασία της μετάδοσης του AIDS μέσω του στοματικού σεξ, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται σύγχυση στο ευρύ κοινό.

Οι πιθανότητες για μετάδοση της νόσου μέσω του στοματικού έρωτα αυξάνουν ακόμα περισσότερο, όταν:

Υπάρχουν αμυχές ή πληγές γύρω ή μέσα στο στόμα ή και στο φάρυγγα
Υπάρξει εκσπερμάτωση μέσω στο στόμα (HIV το εχει ο αντρας)
Ο ερωτικός σύντροφος πάσχει και από κάποια άλλη σεξουαλικώς μεταδιδόμενη νόσο


Πώς μπορεί να είναι ασφαλής ο στοματικός έρωτας;



Σύμφωνα με το Κέντρο Έλεγχου των Λοιμώξεων των ΗΠΑ, υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα μέτρα πρόληψης που πρέπει να λαμβάνονται κατά τη διάρκεια του στοματικού έρωτα:

Στοματικό σεξ με αποδέκτη γυναίκα:

Χρησιμοποιήστε κάποιο διάφραγμα από λατέξ ή ένα ανδρικό προφυλακτικό, κομμένο έτσι ώστε να έχει τετράγωνο σχήμα, μεταξύ του στόματος και του γυναικείου κόλπου. Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πλαστικό περιτύλιγμα για φαγητά.
Αποφύγετε το στοματικό σεξ κατά τη διάρκεια της έμμηνου ρύσης (περιόδου) της συντρόφου σας (έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι οι κολπικές εκκρίσεις περιέχουν μεγαλύτερο ιϊκό φορτίο κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της φάσης του γυναικείου κύκλου).

*
LINK:*
http://health.in.gr/news/epidemiolog...aid=1231085389

----------


## archangel

Ερικα γεια σου. Θελω να σου πω δυο-τρια πραγματακια. 
Για αρχη σταματα να σκεφτεσαι ετσι. Τα "συμπτωματα" που λες πως εχεις ειναι στο μυαλο σου. Εισαι σαν εκεινους τους αντρες που επειδη οι γυναικες τους ειναι εγκυες εχουν τα συμπτωματα τις εγκυμοσυνης κι αυτοί. Απο το αγχος και τον φοβο που εχεις τα εχεις βγαλει.

δευτερον ακομα (που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση) να εχεις κολησει δεν ειναι το τελος του κόσμου. Η ιατρική έχει προχωρήσει παρα πολύ που πλέον δεν πεθαίνει κανείς από AIDS, αλλά από κανονικά γηρατειά. *Ισως* υπάρχουν μερικες επιπλοκές στη διάρκεια της ζωής του αλλά δεν θα τον εμποδισει να ζήσει μία κανονική ζωή. Δες αυτο το Link:http://www.protothema.gr/city-stories/article/430932/i-thetiki-pleura-tis-zois-me-ton-hiv/

Και τριτον.... *μην ξανακουσω να λες πως θα αυτοκτονήσεις*  Λες πως πιστευεις στο Θεο, τοτε ξερεις τι παθαινουν η αυτοχειρες. Και αν δεν σκεφτεσαι την ζωη και την ψυχή σου τοτε σκεψου τους γονεις σου. Θα τους καταστρεψει αυτο, και το εχω δει να γινεται οταν ενας φιλος μου πριν 2 χρόνια τιναξε τα μυαλα του στον αερα για εναν ηλίθιο λογο (για τα ματια μιας πουτ@ν@ς που τον χωρισε για αλλον). Καταστρεψε τους γονεις του ψυχολογικα και ισως ο μονος λογος που δεν εκαναν καμια τρελα ηταν για τον μικροτερο αδερφο του. Και ευτυχως ειχαν γνωστο τους παπα και τον διαβασε κιολας γτ αδιαβαστο θα τον εθαβαν.

Μην σε ξανακουσω να λες τετοια πραγματα. οκ?????

----------


## cyrax

Καλησπέρα φιλέ από έναν εμμονικο αρρωστοφοβικο
Επαθα κάτι παρόμοιο είχα φίμωση την άφησα καιρό γτ βοβομουν μια μέρα εβγαλα αίμα και μπαίνω στο ίντερνετ και οατω φίμωση αίμα ξέρεις τι μ βγάλε καρκίνο στο πέος στη συνέχεια πανικός αϋπνίες στρεςς γιατροί φόβος δεν πίστευα κανέναν έμπαιναν στο ίντερνετ και βλεοα τρομακτικές φωτό που μ κάναν χειρότερα τελικά πήγα σε μια ψυχολόγο δωρεάν άμα θες μπορώ να της πω με βοήθησε παρά πόλυ έκανα το χειρουργείο και δεν είχα τίποτα τώρα κοιτώ ότι στα 27 μ έχασα 3 μήνες άγχους και πανικού αντί για να ζω γιατί μια φορά ζούμε δεν αξίζει να την περάσουμε έτσι σιγά σιγά νιωθω να παίρνω ενέργεια πάλι βγες έξω προκάλεσε τον φόβο σ νίκησε τον μην αφήσεις αυτό που σε τρώει να χορτάσει εγώ πήγα άυπνος στο χειρουργείο και όταν έφτασα λέω ή θα ζήσω λευθερος ή να πεθάνω με το φόβο και σε πληροφορω ότι μόλις τελείωσαν όλα ακόμα και ο πόνος ήταν γλυκός ο Φοβος είναι ο χειρότερος πόνος εσύ ζεις το hiv κάθε μέρα στο μιαλο σ κάθε δευτερόλεπτο που ζεις είναι πολιτισμό και μοναδικό μην το σπαταλάς βγες ζησε είναι πολύ ή μικρή ή ζωή για φόβους

----------


## ERIKA

No way..ουτε μπανιο δε θελω να κανω
ζωη το λες αυτο?

----------


## ERIKA

Τωρα αυρο μ εκανε χειροτερα...πως το εκανα αυτο το πραγμα???πως θα συγχωρησω τον εαυτο μου???πως????

----------


## ERIKA

Α και παρολο που δεν επιτρεπεται το κυανειο πωλειτε στα φαρμακεια???ξερει κανεις??

----------


## Macgyver

> Α και παρολο που δεν επιτρεπεται το κυανειο πωλειτε στα φαρμακεια???ξερει κανεις??




Οχι , δεν πωλειται στα φαρμακεια , δεν ειναι φαρμακο , αλλα αν θες ναυτοκτονησεις υπαρχει στο φαρμακειο ..................αμ δε που θα στο πω , να τοχω και τυψεις μετα ....................μπορει ναρθουν καλυτερες μερες , δεν ξερεις ......

----------


## ERIKA

Τις χειροτερες που ρχωνται φοβαμαι

----------


## ERIKA

Εγω αλλο θελω να ρωτησω.ο θεμης ειναι μια χαρα και χαιρομαι γι αυτο.υπαρχει καποιος που κολλησε απο στοματικο????θα με βοηθουσε πολυ

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω αλλο θελω να ρωτησω.ο θεμης ειναι μια χαρα και χαιρομαι γι αυτο.υπαρχει καποιος που κολλησε απο στοματικο????θα με βοηθουσε πολυ



Οι πιθανοτητες να κολλησεις ετσι , ειναι αμελητεες , εκτος και αν ειχες καποια πληγη στο στομα .............οχι αυθα ομως ....

----------


## archangel

> Εγω αλλο θελω να ρωτησω.ο θεμης ειναι μια χαρα και χαιρομαι γι αυτο.υπαρχει καποιος που κολλησε απο στοματικο????θα με βοηθουσε πολυ



*ΑΠΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΑΣ* ενταξει? Και γτ να κολησεις παρακαλω? Τι εκανες, που δεν θα συγχωρέσεις τον εαυτό σου? Εκανες στοματικο σε καποιον. Αυτο το κάνουν και άλλες 2 με 3 δισεκατομμυρια γυναίκες. Γιατι να κολησεις εσυ? Εμαθες μηπως πως αυτός εχει HIV? ειχες πληγη στο στόμα σου οταν εγινε? Εκσπερμάτωσε μέσα στη στοματική σου κοιλότητα?

----------


## minaspap

Κουλαρε φιλε μου,ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι...δεν εχεις κολλησει τιποτα!Δεν κολλας ετσι ευκολα aids,τα εχω περασει παλιοτερα...ειχα κανει σεξ χωρις προφυλαξεις αλλα οχι με ιεροδουλες(μεταξυ μας υπαρχουν κοπελες εκει εξω που οι ιεροδουλες μπροστα τους ειναι καλογριες)οποτε τα ηθελε και μενα ο κωλος μου...εχω κανει 3 φορες εξετασεις για hiv,σε διαφορετικες ηλικιες στη ζωη μου,οποτε καταλαβαινω αυτο το αγχος της αναμονης,μεχρι να βγει η απαντηση...που πραγματικα σε διαλυει!Καποια στιγμη βαρεθηκα και λεω οτι ειναι να με βρει ας με βρει,πλεον δεν πεθαινεις απο το aids και με τα φαρμακα και την επιστημη που εχουν κανει τεραστια βηματα μπροστα απλα κανεις θεραπει ολη σου τη ζωη ωστε ο ιος να μην εξελιχθει σε aids...υπαρχει και το ενδεχομενο να κανεις σεξ με ατομο που εχει hiv και να μην κολλησεις,μου το εχουν πει πολλοι γιατροι.Τεσπα μην πολυλογω αλλο,δεν εχεις τιποτα...τσαμπα χαλας την ψυχολογια σου!

----------


## ERIKA

Η ουλιτιδα πιανει?η εξεταση αντιγονου/αντισωματων που μου καναν στο τζανειο θεωρειτε 4ης γενιας.τελειωσε λιγο στο στομα μου νομιζω....

----------


## archangel

> Η ουλιτιδα πιανει?η εξεταση αντιγονου/αντισωματων που μου καναν στο τζανειο θεωρειτε 4ης γενιας.τελειωσε λιγο στο στομα μου νομιζω....


Τυχερός!! ;ρ

Λοιπόν άκου! Ο ιός του HIV βρίσκεται στο αίμα, στο σπέρμα αλλά και στο προσπερματικό υγρό. Για να μολυνθεί κανείς, πρέπει ο ιός να μπει μέσα στο αίμα του από μια πύλη εισόδου, δηλαδή μια πληγή. Η επαφή μολυσμένου σωματικού υγρού με υγιές δέρμα δεν αποτελεί τρόπο μετάδοσης. Από ουλίτιδα μπορεί να υπάρχει πληγή (μπορεί είπα μην αγχώνεσαι) αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις κολλήσει.

Πρώτα από όλα, αυτός έχει τον ιό? Αν δεν τον έχει τσάμπα υποφέρεις τόσο καιρό.

Δεύτερον. Αυτό το test έχει περίοδο παραθύρου 3 εβδομάδων και έχει τιμές ευαισθησίας που προσεγγίζουν το 100%.
Κανένα διαγνωστικό τεστ δεν είναι και ούτε ποτέ θα είναι 100% ακριβές, αλλά αν το test βγει αρνητικό μετά την περίοδο του "παράθυρου", μπορούμε να πούμε με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν υπάρχει μόλυνση με HIV. 

Και τρίτον όπως σου είπα και πιο πριν ακόμα και να τον έχεις τον ιό δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Η επιστήμη έχει κάνει άλματα και πλέον μπορείς να έχεις μια απόλυτα φυσιολογική ζωή με την μόνη διαφορά ότι θα πρέπει να παίρνεις κάποια φάρμακα.

----------


## Themis36

[QUOTE=ERIKA;597171]Η ουλιτιδα πιανει?η εξεταση αντιγονου/αντισωματων που μου καναν στο τζανειο θεωρειτε 4ης γενιας.τελειωσε λιγο στο στομα μου νομιζω....[/QUOTE

Καλη σου μερα Ερικα

----------


## ERIKA

Καλημερα Θεμη..πλησιαζει η μερα και αισθανομαι οτι εχει σταματησει ο χρονος.προετοιμασα τους δικους μου οτι αν βγει θετικο θα παρω κυανιο (ευκολο να το βρεις) και να με βοηθησουν.ριξαμε ενα καυγα.α η αυθα μ εχει πεθανει κι εβγαλα ενα κοκκινο σπυρακι στο πελμα.αυτα

----------


## Themis36

> Καλημερα Θεμη..πλησιαζει η μερα και αισθανομαι οτι εχει σταματησει ο χρονος.προετοιμασα τους δικους μου οτι αν βγει θετικο θα παρω κυανιο (ευκολο να το βρεις) και να με βοηθησουν.ριξαμε ενα καυγα.α η αυθα μ εχει πεθανει κι εβγαλα ενα κοκκινο σπυρακι στο πελμα.αυτα


Θα στο ξαναπω συνελθε, αστα αυτα με τα κυανια και τα λοιπα σκεψου οτι στεναχωρεις και τους δικου σου και φθηρεσε και σε η ιδια ετσι, θα δεις θα πας θα κανεις και θα εισαι οκ αν θες μια (γνωμη μου) για να μην περιμενεις μιας και εφτασε το 3μηνο κανε και ενα τεστ σε ενα ιδιωτικο (πανω απο 15 ευρω δεν στοιχιζει) και πας και στο κελπνο μετα αμα θες

----------


## ERIKA

Ευχαριστώ Θεμη.ομως στα περισσοτερα ιδιωτικα κανουν απλα αντισωματα.στα νοσοκομεια (πχ ευαγγελισμος) κανουν 4ης γενιας.και στις δυο περιπτωσεις πρεπει να περιμενω 7 μερες.δεν ειναι χρηματικο το ζητημα.που ειναι πιο βεβαιο μετραει

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε συ Ερικα , εδω ολοι σου λεμε οτι αν δεν εχεις πληγη στο στομα , δεν κολλας , ( και με πληγη παιζεται ) η ουλιτιδα δεν πιανεται , αυθες βγαζω κι εγω , καθε τοσο .......................... δεν εχεις τιποτα , αντε να χαρεις την ζωουλα σου , εχεις μια αρρωστοφοβια , γι αυτο σουχει κολλησει η ιδεα , εισαι υγιεστατη , σου δινω το λογο της τιμης μου , οτι δεν το λεω για να σε καθησυχασω , το πιστευω , απο διαισθηση .................εχω καλη διαισθηση ......πιστεψε με ....

----------


## ERIKA

Βρε Θεμη μου μακαρι...μακαρι

----------


## Themis36

> Ευχαριστώ Θεμη.ομως στα περισσοτερα ιδιωτικα κανουν απλα αντισωματα.στα νοσοκομεια (πχ ευαγγελισμος) κανουν 4ης γενιας.και στις δυο περιπτωσεις πρεπει να περιμενω 7 μερες.δεν ειναι χρηματικο το ζητημα.που ειναι πιο βεβαιο μετραει


Μετα απο 3 μηνες δεν υπαρχει αντιγονο στο σωμα αλλα υπαρχουν αντισωματα και απο την αλλη ρωτας στο μικροβιολογικο πιο τεστ κανουν, στου 3 μηνες λενε κατα προσεγγιση δεν ειναι απολυτο, στο λεω να κανεις πιο πολυ για να ηρεμησης και να πας πιο χαλαρη μετα

----------


## ERIKA

Δηλαδη παλι δε θα ειμαι σιγουρη????τι λες τωρα???

----------


## Themis36

> Δηλαδη παλι δε θα ειμαι σιγουρη????τι λες τωρα???


Βρε το αντιθετο λεω και τωρα να πας σε ενα μικροβιολογικο ειναι 100% σιγουρο το αποτελεσμα θα δειξει, στο ειπα για να μην περιμενεις και σε φαει το αγχος μεχρι να πας (και η ουρα που μας ειπες) αλιμονο

----------


## ERIKA

Αααα.ενταξει τοτε.στο ρεα εχουν ενα πακετο για ολα τα ΣΜΝ και βγαινουν τα αποτελεσματα την επομενη.λες να ειναι αξιοπιστο????

----------


## ERIKA

Α και μεθαυριο κλεινω μηνα λες αμα παω μια μερα νωριτερα να εχει σημασια?

----------


## Themis36

> Α και μεθαυριο κλεινω μηνα λες αμα παω μια μερα νωριτερα να εχει σημασια?


Και νωριτερα να πας μια δυο μερες δεν τρεχει κατι τωρα για το Ρεα δεν ξερω γιατι να μην ειναι καλα (δεν ειμαι απο Αθηνα δεν ξερω) αλλα σε οποιο και να πας μεγαλο διωτικο μικροβιολογικο καλο ειναι περνεις τηλεφωνο και ρωτας

----------


## ERIKA

Ουτε που ξερω τι θελω.απο τη μια να μαθω και απο την αλλη απλα να πεθανω.ποσο ανοητη ειμαι?????

----------


## Themis36

> Ουτε που ξερω τι θελω.απο τη μια να μαθω και απο την αλλη απλα να πεθανω.ποσο ανοητη ειμαι?????


Ασε τις χαζομαρες απλα αγχοθηκες υπερβολικα και θες καποια βοηθεια οπως ειπα δεν θελω να ακουω για θανατους. Δηλαδη στην ζωη μας θα μας τυχουν και αλλα πραγματα πολυ ποιο σοβαρα τι θα κανουμε θα τα παρατησουμε? και εγω περναω φασεις οπως σου ειπα οτι μαλλον εχω κατι οτι δεν μου ξκανα τις εξετασεις καν τι λεει αυτο θα κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου? ΟΧΙ προσπαθω να ειμαι δυνατος με την βοηθεια του θεου και προχωραω δεν τελειωνει κατι στην πρωτη αναποδια, για αυτο μην σε ξανακουσε απο εδω και περα για θανατους και τα λοιπα οκ?

----------


## ERIKA

Χειροτερο απ αυτο???πραγματικα το θεωρω το χειριστο.

----------


## Themis36

> Χειροτερο απ αυτο???πραγματικα το θεωρω το χειριστο.


Παντα υπαρχει χειροτερο πιστεψε με αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα. Απλα για τον καθενα αυτο που περναει του φαινεται βουνο

----------


## ERIKA

Σωστο.αλλα σκεψου μια ζωη που να φοβασαι να πλησιασεις το καθενα.ακομη και τους κοντινους σου ανθρωπους.εχω να δω τη βαφτισιμια μου 3 μηνες με τη σκεψη μονο....

----------


## Themis36

> Σωστο.αλλα σκεψου μια ζωη που να φοβασαι να πλησιασεις το καθενα.ακομη και τους κοντινους σου ανθρωπους.εχω να δω τη βαφτισιμια μου 3 μηνες με τη σκεψη μονο....


Τι λες τωρα πρωτον κανεις λες και το εχεις δευτερον δεν κολλαει ο αλλος απλα απο αγγιγμα, γιατι ξερεις εσυ με αυτους που συναναστρεφεσε ποιος εχει και ποιος οχι? τι λες τωρα, ηρεμησε και αμα θες να ηρεμησεις γρηγοροτερα πηγενε το απογευμα σε ενα μικροβιολογικο και κανε μια εξεταση και θα δεις οτι ολα θα ειναι καλα

----------


## ERIKA

Δηλαδη να το κραταω κρυφο η να ριψοκινδυνευσω το μωρο....δεν θα μπορεσω να το κανω.προτιμω να πεθανω

----------


## Themis36

> Δηλαδη να το κραταω κρυφο η να ριψοκινδυνευσω το μωρο....δεν θα μπορεσω να το κανω.προτιμω να πεθανω


Δεν καταλαβες δεν κολλαει με αγγιγμα σαλιο τιποτα απο το ιδιο το νερο να πιει καποιος δεν κολλαει και στη τελικη αφου δεν εχεις κατι εκανες και τεστ

----------


## ERIKA

Γιατι μου ειπαν τοτε να ξανακανω στο τριμηνο?και τα συμπτωματα?εχω αγχος γενικα αυθες δεν εχω ξαναβγαλει,ουτε τα υπολοιπα

----------


## Themis36

> Γιατι μου ειπαν τοτε να ξανακανω στο τριμηνο?και τα συμπτωματα?εχω αγχος γενικα αυθες δεν εχω ξαναβγαλει,ουτε τα υπολοιπα


Αφου σου ειπα ειναι η επισημη γραμμη απο το κρατος-επαναληψη στο 3μηνο (δηλαδη εμενα που μου ειπε ο μικροβιολογος ελα και στο 6μηνο τι να πω δηλαδη ειχε ορεξη να βλεπει την φατσα μου? οχι απλα μαλλον ειδε οτι ειμαι αγχομενος και για να ειμαστε 1000% σιγουροι μου ειπε να ξανα παω ασχετα που εγω το προβλημα το εχω στον εγκεφαλο ασχετο αλλα ετσι ειναι) για να καταλαβω ποσος χρονος εχει περασει απο το γεγονος δεν ειπες οτι εκανες στις 40 μερες εξετασεις? και τωρα πλησιαζει ο καιρος για τις αλλες? τις κανεις και ηρεμης μην σου πω και σημερα το απογευμα να πας και οπως σου ειπα οι αφθες δεν λενε κατι, ολος ο κοσμος βγαζει δηλαδη ολοι εχουν HIV και ναι δεν εχεις ξαναβγαλει αλλα τωρα απο οτι καταλαβα το αγχος σου εχει χτυπησει κοκκινο (σκεψου ερικα με τοσο στρες που εχεις κοιτα μην παθεις πραγματικα τιποτε αλλο και ειναι σοβαρο και εγω ετσι ημουν δεν με χωρουσε ο τοπος και ελπιζω να μην εχω δημιουργησει καποιο πραγματικα σοβαρο προβλημα στον εαυτο μου.

----------


## ERIKA

Εκανα αντισωματα ιδιωτικα στο μηνα.αντιγονο αντισωματα στο τζανειο στις 4 0 μερες αυτα

----------


## ERIKA

Οσο για τα συμπτώματα αυτα ειναι που με θορυβησανε.δηλ. πρωτα εβγαλα αυθα κλπ. Και γι αυτο πιστευω οτι κολλησα

----------


## Themis36

> Οσο για τα συμπτώματα αυτα ειναι που με θορυβησανε.δηλ. πρωτα εβγαλα αυθα κλπ. Και γι αυτο πιστευω οτι κολλησα


Αυθες βγαζει ο μισος πληθυσμος της Ελλαδος τι σημαινει αυτο ο κυριοτερος λογος ειναι το αγχος για αυτο βγαίνουν

----------


## ERIKA

Οι μυικοι πονοι,η διαρεια ,ο εμετος?αληθεια δε τα προκαλεσα...

----------


## Themis36

> Οι μυικοι πονοι,η διαρεια ,ο εμετος?αληθεια δε τα προκαλεσα...


ιωσεις, κρυωματα κουραση αγχος γαστρεντεριτιδες στο μικροβιολογικο και στο Τζανειο τι σου ειπαν οταν βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## ERIKA

Οτι ειναι αρνητικα κατα 90τις100 περιπου και να ξανακανω στο τριμηνο.θεμη ευχαριστω για τη συμπαρασταση αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι κολλησα...σου εύχομαι μια χαρουμενη γεματη ζωη.αντιο

----------


## Themis36

> Οτι ειναι αρνητικα κατα 90τις100 περιπου και να ξανακανω στο τριμηνο.θεμη ευχαριστω για τη συμπαρασταση αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι κολλησα...σου εύχομαι μια χαρουμενη γεματη ζωη.αντιο


Απλα θα σου πω κατι τελευταιο για το καλο σου, προσπαθησε να δεις τα θετικα απο οτιδηποτε σου συμβαινει στην ζωη σου, μην απογοητεύεσαι, προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις, εχεις παρα πολλες ενδειξεις μην πω αποδειξεις οτι δεν εχεις κατι (αμα διαβασεις το 4ης γενιας τεστ στις περισοτερες χωρες ειναι οριστικο στις 5-6 βδομαδες), εχεις βοηθεια τους δικους σου, καλο σου βραδυ

----------


## ERIKA

Λοιπον δεν αντεξα και πηγα στο ρεα και εκανα το τεστ hiv I ii.ρωτησα τι μεθοδο και μου ειπαν κατι για φθορισμου????ξερει κανεις τι ειναι αυτο???ειναι αξιοπιστο????

----------


## ERIKA

Βγηκαν οι απαντησεις και ειναι αρνητικο.αλλα τωρα ποσο αξιοπιστο ειναι αυτο με το φθορισμο????ξερει κανεις????

----------


## archangel

> Οσο για τα συμπτώματα αυτα ειναι που με θορυβησανε.δηλ. πρωτα εβγαλα αυθα κλπ. Και γι αυτο πιστευω οτι κολλησα



Δες αυτό!!!!!!
http://www.vita.gr/ygeia/article/678...-stoma-ponaei/

----------


## ERIKA

Ηδη πηγα σε στοματολογο.μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι επικυνδυνο.ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.τωρα το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι αν η σημερινη μου εξεταση για hiv ειναι εγκυρη....

----------


## archangel

> Ηδη πηγα σε στοματολογο.μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι επικυνδυνο.ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.τωρα το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι αν η σημερινη μου εξεταση για hiv ειναι εγκυρη....


Κοιτα κοριτσι μου. Οπως σου ειχα πει και πιο πριν τα τεστ αυτα δεν ειναι 100% και ποτε δεν θα ειναι (επιστημονες το λενε), ομως ειναι κοντά στο 100% (νομιζω 95-99%). Αν κάνεις 1 τεστ και βγει αρνητικό, κανεις δευτερο βγαίνει αρνητικό, κανεις τριτο και βγαίνει αρνητικό κλπ. τοτε πρέπει να υποθεσεις πως δεν εχεις κατι. Καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου και τον φόβο σου. Εγω οταν ειχα παει να κάνω καρδιογράφημα (ο πατερας μου πεθανε απο καρδια και εξεταστηκαμε όλοι η οικογενεια, καλου κακου) και μεχρι να μου πει ο γιατρός ολα εντάξη παραλίγο να πάθω εμφραγμα (ελεγα απο μεσα μου "για αυτό τοτε που ετρεξα πονουσα στο στηθος, για αυτό λαχανιαζω οταν τρεχω" κλπ). 
Και σου ξαναλεω, δεν εκανες κατι κακό, ή αμαρτια ή οτιδηποτε αλλο. Εκανες κατι με τον αντρα που σου αρεσε. Εαν ειστε καθαροι απο αφροδισια δεν ειναι καθόλου κακο. Για αυτό ηρέμησε, χαλάρωσε, ζησε την ζωή σου και σταματα να λες βλακειες για θανάτους.

----------


## Themis36

> Ηδη πηγα σε στοματολογο.μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι επικυνδυνο.ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.τωρα το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι αν η σημερινη μου εξεταση για hiv ειναι εγκυρη....


Καλημερα Ερικα, ελπιζω σημερα να εισαι καλυτερα μετα τα καλα νεα απο την εξεταση. Παρακατω σου παραθετω κατι που βρηκα απο την σελιδα http://www.hivaids.gr/ 

Ερώτηση της ημέρας

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Έχω κάνει πολλά τεστ για HIV και όλα βγαίνουν αρνητικά. Αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι οπωσδήποτε έχω κολλήσει! Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να είμαι σίγουρος;

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: Είσαι μια αρκετά συνηθισμένη περίπτωση κάποιων ανθρώπων που είναι σίγουροι ότι κόλλησαν παρά τα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων. Ο HIV δεν είναι δύσκολο να διαγνωστεί. Με τα νέας γενιάς τεστ που γίνονται σε όλα τα Κέντρα Αναφοράς AIDS στη χώρα μας, μπορούμε να πούμε με βεβαιότητα ότι αν κάποιος εξεταστεί αφού περάσουν τουλάχιστον 3 εβδομάδες από την ύποπτη για μόλυνση επαφή και το αποτέλεσμα του test βγει αρνητικό, τότε δεν έχεις HIV λοίμωξη. Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει μοριακή εξέταση και δεν χρειάζεται να δεις κάποιον ειδικό λοιμωξιολόγο για το AIDS. Ίσως όμως να χρειάζεται να δεις έναν ψυχολόγο. Η παράλογη εμμονή για μια ασθένεια μπορεί να είναι σημάδι κατάθλιψης, ψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής ή υποχονδρίας. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορεί να έχουν εμμονή με το AIDS γιατί το βρίσκουν πιο δύσκολο να διαχειριστούν συναισθήματα που εμφανίζονται λόγω της κοινωνικής καταπίεσης που υφίστανται ως άτομα με ιδιαίτερη σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά.


Αυτα που λεει δεν ειναι μονο για σενα αλλα και για μενα (για την χαζομαρα που με δερνει) και γενικα με εμας που εχουμε εμμονες 

Καλη σου μερα

----------


## ERIKA

Θεμη μου καλημερα!το εχω διαβασει το site (φυσικα) αλλα στεκομαι στα συμπτωματα και (παλι φυσικα)τα συσχετιζω με τα δικα μου.αφου πηρα την απαντηση καλεσα το κεελπνο και μου ειπαν οτι δε χρειαζεται αλλη εξεταση.παρολα αυτα ειμαι τωρα στον ευαγγελισμο για να κανω τον elisa.αν βγει κι αυτο αρνητικο (πρωτα ο θεος) θα σταματησω.θα ξερω σε 7 μερες.οσο για το ψυχολογικο σου ειπα οτι παω σε ψυχιατρο η οποια κατεληξε στο συμπερασμα οτι πασχω απο μια διαταραχη σπανια που σωματοποιει τη σκεψη αρα ολα οσα νιωθω σωματικα η παρουσιαζω τα παρουσιαζω πραγματικα.τα φαρμακα δεν βοηθουν στη περιπτωση μου μονο η ψυχαναληση.αλλα 4 χρονια τωρα που κανω ψυχαναληση μονο χειρωτερα γινομαι.

----------


## Themis36

> Θεμη μου καλημερα!το εχω διαβασει το site (φυσικα) αλλα στεκομαι στα συμπτωματα και (παλι φυσικα)τα συσχετιζω με τα δικα μου.αφου πηρα την απαντηση καλεσα το κεελπνο και μου ειπαν οτι δε χρειαζεται αλλη εξεταση.παρολα αυτα ειμαι τωρα στον ευαγγελισμο για να κανω τον elisa.αν βγει κι αυτο αρνητικο (πρωτα ο θεος) θα σταματησω.θα ξερω σε 7 μερες.οσο για το ψυχολογικο σου ειπα οτι παω σε ψυχιατρο η οποια κατεληξε στο συμπερασμα οτι πασχω απο μια διαταραχη σπανια που σωματοποιει τη σκεψη αρα ολα οσα νιωθω σωματικα η παρουσιαζω τα παρουσιαζω πραγματικα.τα φαρμακα δεν βοηθουν στη περιπτωση μου μονο η ψυχαναληση.αλλα 4 χρονια τωρα που κανω ψυχαναληση μονο χειρωτερα γινομαι.


Παντως δεν αισθανεσαι καλυτερα τωρα? μεχρι και το κεελπνο σου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι αλλο

----------


## ERIKA

Πηγα για την εξεταση.εδειξα τις εξετασεις και η νοσοκομα φωναξε τη γιατρο γιατι μου ειπε οτι αφου εξεταστηκα χθες πρεπει να παρει τη αδεια της.ακολουθησε καυγας με τη γιατρο να αρνειτε να μου κανει την εξεταση γιατι λεει οτι στους 3 μηνες ολες οι μεθοδοι ειναι αξιοπιστοι.μετα απο διαφονια 5λεπτου την επεισα να μου κανει
αν με ρωτας πως αισθανομαι χθες πεταγα σημερα ειμαι χαλια

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ηθικο διδαγμα απο την ιστορια της Ερικα:Να πλενετε τα δοντια σας.

----------


## ERIKA

Μωρε τα πλενω τα δοντια....να τανε αυτο το θεμα καλα θα ταν

----------


## archangel

> Μωρε τα πλενω τα δοντια....να τανε αυτο το θεμα καλα θα ταν


ερικα, κοριτσι μου να σου κανω μια ερωτηση;
Στα ποσα τεστ θα το πιστεψεις πως εισαι καθαρη;

----------


## ERIKA

Αυτο ειναι το τελικο
..

----------


## ERIKA

Ο φοβος μου εχει καταλαγιασει καπως αν και θα ηρεμησω μονο αν τα αποτελεσματα της τεταρτης ειναι αρνητικα.παρολα αυτα ολο αυτο το τριμηνο εχω παραιτηθει τελειως απ τη ζωη και ειχα εγκαταλείψει τον εαυτο μου.αυτο το συναισθημα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να το προσπερασω.δεν ειμαι η ιδια.ακομα και οταν με κοιταζω στο καθρεφτη βλεπω μια γερασμενη ταλαιπωρημενη γυναικα και δεν μπορω ουτε να σηκωθω απ το κρεββατι.

----------


## ERIKA

Αυριο παιρνω τα αποτελέσματα του κεελπνο.ευχομαι και ελπιζω να ειναι κι αυτα αρνητικα.υπερισχυει ομως αυτο το αν....

----------


## Themis36

> Αυριο παιρνω τα αποτελέσματα του κεελπνο.ευχομαι και ελπιζω να ειναι κι αυτα αρνητικα.υπερισχυει ομως αυτο το αν....



Καλησπερα μην αγχωνεσε ολα καλα θα ειναι,αφου ηδη ειναι με τοσες εξετασεις που εκανες

----------


## archangel

> Αυριο παιρνω τα αποτελέσματα του κεελπνο.ευχομαι και ελπιζω να ειναι κι αυτα αρνητικα.υπερισχυει ομως αυτο το αν....



ολα καλα θα πανε. θα ειναι και αυτα αρνητικα θα δεις.
By the way εχετε προσέξει πως τα μονα αρνητικα νεα που μαθαινουμε και ειναι ευχαριστα είναι απο τα τεστ για AIDS....

----------


## ERIKA

Μη το γρουσουζευεις!!!!κατσε να παρω τα αποτελεσματα πρωτα....

----------


## ERIKA

Αυριο οι απαντησεις τελικα...ρε παιδια δεν ειμαι καλα εχω παλι συμπτώματα

----------


## archangel

> Αυριο οι απαντησεις τελικα...ρε παιδια δεν ειμαι καλα εχω παλι συμπτώματα


στο εχω ξαναπει. απο το αγχος και το φόβο σου δημιουργούνται. ειναι σαν εκεινους τους αντρες που εχουν τα συμπτωματα που εχουν οι εγκυες γυναίκες τους.

----------


## ERIKA

Παιδια ειμαι και επισημος 100 τις 100 ενταξει!!!!ευχαριστω ολους για την υποστηριξη

----------


## Themis36

> Παιδια ειμαι και επισημος 100 τις 100 ενταξει!!!!ευχαριστω ολους για την υποστηριξη


Αψογα ειδες ελπιζω τωρα να ηρεμησεις.

----------


## ERIKA

Θεμη μου ειναι σα να ξαναγεννηθηκα!ηταν ενα μαθημα.να προσεχω περισσοτερο τον εαυτο μου σε ολα τα επιπεδα.επισης μολις φτιαξει ο καιρος να παω στο πανιρμητη στη συμη που εκανα ταμα.ισως καποιοι να γελασουν αλλα ολο αυτο με εφερε πιο κοντα στο θεο.α μή ξεχασω σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη στηριξη σου ολο αυτο το καιρο...

----------


## Themis36

> Θεμη μου ειναι σα να ξαναγεννηθηκα!ηταν ενα μαθημα.να προσεχω περισσοτερο τον εαυτο μου σε ολα τα επιπεδα.επισης μολις φτιαξει ο καιρος να παω στο πανιρμητη στη συμη που εκανα ταμα.ισως καποιοι να γελασουν αλλα ολο αυτο με εφερε πιο κοντα στο θεο.α μή ξεχασω σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη στηριξη σου ολο αυτο το καιρο...


Την ηρεμια μας (την ψυχικη) μονο κοντα στον Θεο θα την βρουμε, δεν υπαρχει κατι να ευχαριστησεις ο ενας βοηθαει τον αλλον. Το θεμα ειναι να καταφερω και εγω να ηρεμισω τελειως απο αυτο το θεμα με τις εξετασεις γιατι το μυαλο μου κανει χαζες σκεψεις

----------


## ERIKA

Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.τοσες εξετασεις εκανες (τι λεω εγω τωρα)

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Το παν ειναι η σωστη επιλογη συντροφου και φυσικα οι προφυλαξεις.Ουτε ενοχες χρειαζονται ουτε παραλογοι φοβοι.
Καλα αποτελεσματα σε ολους.

----------


## archangel

> Παιδια ειμαι και επισημος 100 τις 100 ενταξει!!!!ευχαριστω ολους για την υποστηριξη


Συγχαρητηρια κοριτσι μου. Ειδες που σου λέγαμε να μην ανησυχεις. Μπράβο σου και παλι και σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα :)

----------


## archangel

> Θεμη μου ειναι σα να ξαναγεννηθηκα!ηταν ενα μαθημα.να προσεχω περισσοτερο τον εαυτο μου σε ολα τα επιπεδα.επισης μολις φτιαξει ο καιρος να παω στο πανιρμητη στη συμη που εκανα ταμα.ισως καποιοι να γελασουν αλλα ολο αυτο με εφερε πιο κοντα στο θεο.α μή ξεχασω σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη στηριξη σου ολο αυτο το καιρο...


Οποιος γελάσει ας κοιταξει τα μουτρα του στον καθρέφτη. Να προσέχεις με ποιον κανεις σεξ και να μην φοβασαι να κάνεις ότι σου αρέσει.

----------


## kilidon

καλησπερα σε ολους....εχω εντονα προβληματιστει για κατι παρομοιο μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Τι βοήθεια θες;


> καλησπερα σε ολους....εχω εντονα προβληματιστει για κατι παρομοιο μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?

----------

